# BSI Labs - Anyone recently used?



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Just recently been able to source BSI labs. Seem to be really new, have a few good reviews though. Does anybody have any experience with them?


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

yes been using them last 6 months or so no problems at all. running their mtern dbol and test s at the moment, wife has run the deca and fastrip also. no complaints yet !!!


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Sounds good to me! Seem to be up coming and pretty good. Anyone else?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

running their test tren orals and pre w/o gears at mo and have done for sometime , i rate it highly .


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah heard also they are first class,,,very good gear


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Sounds great guys, thanks for the quick input.

They seem to do a Tren / Test @ 500mg/ml.. If my list is right. Is this the one your on Ewen, or you running separate vials? Was just thinking the PIP is probably pretty mental on that. Anyway, looks like I'll be switching then. Hopefully the lab stays online.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

iElite said:


> Sounds great guys, thanks for the quick input.
> 
> They seem to do a Tren / Test @ 500mg/ml.. If my list is right. Is this the one your on Ewen, or you running separate vials? Was just thinking the PIP is probably pretty mental on that. Anyway, looks like I'll be switching then. Hopefully the lab stays online.


no im running test 400 and tren extreme 2g test and 900mg tren ex with pre w/o tren and test s dbol on top .

ive not tried the tren/test so cant say what the pip would be like but ive never had a problem with the other gear so i assume its fine .


----------



## gymfreak786 (Dec 2, 2011)

ewen said:


> running their test tren orals and pre w/o gears at mo and have done for sometime , i rate it highly .


test and tren orals?


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

the test/tren 250mg of each no pip !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

gymfreak786 said:


> test and tren orals?


no sorry i missed a , out .


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

New lab.....good quality stuff.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm going to get some Tren/Test I think, or have a good luck but there's some mental stuff in there. Cheers Guys.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

iElite said:


> Sounds great guys, thanks for the quick input.
> 
> They seem to do a Tren / Test @ 500mg/ml.. If my list is right. Is this the one your on Ewen, or you running separate vials? Was just thinking the PIP is probably pretty mental on that. Anyway, looks like I'll be switching then. Hopefully the lab stays online.


I'm doing the test/tren 500mg/ml.... 5mL week- beautifully smooth shot, no PIP at all, not thick.. absolutely lovely (very similar to the WC tritest 500 in terms of smoothness/thin oil).

I'm adding 5ml/week of their equi-tren 500/250 this week.... LOOKING FORWARD TO IT...

have the girl on 1mL/week of their tren extreme now (started of on 0.5mL 2 weeks ago), and its also a smooth shot (and she hates most shots).

I've used their: test 400, tren ace 100, tren extreme (tren ace 100mg, tren e, 200mg, and mtren 1.5mg) as well as the test/tren 500, and its all super smooth and PIP free. (in fact if you read my log, I changed from Anabolic Fusion Labs test-tren 450 because it had PIP; the BSI product has none).

I'm also using their waters; mtren DS (2.5mg mtren, 50mg dbol, 100mg test susp/ml) at 2ml/day (pre-workout, 3ml on leg days). Have tried all their water based products and all sting going in, but PIP is gone by the end of the workout. The winny hurt like BIATCH!! (am drinking the last 2x vials of it, and I hear I'm not the only one); but I'm told that they are re-formulating it the same as the other waters from this week- which means just a sting going in..... will see soon I guess! :lol:

I've had my best gains in a long time on the BSI gear, and really notice the effect of the pre-workout water based stuff- but while some say they "feel" 1ml, i don't and use 2-3ml (where i do actually feel a difference).

Its a new lab, and am LOVING it... its now my fave gear ahead of WC... which was my previous fave gear..


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Cheers Aus appreciate that. Their cheap to which is top notch. Moving from Prochem to them, see how we do I guess.

Never really used P/W might give it a shot though, a lot of good things being said.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

No I need their pre/wout injectables in my life though!!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Bad Alan said:


> No I need their pre/wout injectables in my life though!!


Quite pricey though if you use 1ml for each training session!!


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

When i go to the gym tonight i will ask the question about BSI Labs, bloody hope they have heard of them as there so new. Really fancy a new Test/Tren without too much pip!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

All my PB's have been smashed on BSI M-Tren


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

using 5ml of there test cyp a week, pip free, 2.5ml goes in like butter


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Really glad to hear their PIP free as some of the prochem stuff has been killing me recently.

Got a really decent source and price for BSI.

They also do an Inj Dbol which sounds good, and a one rip type blend, so seems no bad reviews at all then?


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Ive just placed a big order of 20bottles test/tren mix and 10bottles of their equi/tren mix...should keep me going a while!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Have had no PIP whatsoever from the oil based or water based BSI...great stuff.

Im doing glute shots with the oil, anyone tried using a 29g slin pin at all yet for it @ausbuilt @ewen

il happily jab allday but only place I stick 3ml is in the glutes, but will happily do 1ml slin pin shots if it would go thru.......just wondered if anyone has tried it before i sit there for 20mins pushing it thru lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> Have had no PIP whatsoever from the oil based or water based BSI...great stuff.
> 
> Im doing glute shots with the oil, anyone tried using a 29g slin pin at all yet for it @ausbuilt @ewen
> 
> il happily jab allday but only place I stick 3ml is in the glutes, but will happily do 1ml slin pin shots if it would go thru.......just wondered if anyone has tried it before i sit there for 20mins pushing it thru lol


why slin pins, you can use blues for quads,shoulders and biceps


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> Have had no PIP whatsoever from the oil based or water based BSI...great stuff.
> 
> Im doing glute shots with the oil, anyone tried using a 29g slin pin at all yet for it @ausbuilt @ewen
> 
> il happily jab allday but only place I stick 3ml is in the glutes, but will happily do 1ml slin pin shots if it would go thru.......just wondered if anyone has tried it before i sit there for 20mins pushing it thru lol


never tried i like greens tbh its much easier and never had pip from using a green .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ewen said:


> never tried i like greens tbh its much easier and never had pip from using a green .


Makes me fcuking cringe every time you mention this lol.

I desperately want one of their pre workout test s, dbol and mtren vials but its minumum order of 5 vials everywhere i have checked and im fully stocked on everything else.

Using the PW125 by WC and getting hard lumps in chest from it and its like injecting fcuking acid!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

zack amin said:


> why slin pins, you can use blues for quads,shoulders and biceps


why would i use a massive pin when i can use a tiny slin pin = less scar tissue/trauma?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ewen said:


> never tried i like greens tbh its much easier and never had pip from using a green .


Ewen you mad **** **** that, id be scraping mi rotator cuff with a green in delt pmsl



Suprakill4 said:


> Makes me fcuking cringe every time you mention this lol.
> 
> I desperately want one of their pre workout test s, dbol and mtren vials but its minumum order of 5 vials everywhere i have checked and im fully stocked on everything else.
> 
> Using the PW125 by WC and getting hard lumps in chest from it and its like injecting fcuking acid!


Im on about getting some in again if you want to order some, let me know mate.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> why would i use a massive pin when i can use a tiny slin pin = less scar tissue/trauma?


blues are tiny lol, im only a little guy blues are just fine, penetrate deep into the muscle more then enough for me, wouldnt even bother slins, i tried my first shoulder pin with 5/8s orange all the gear leaked back out lol, i was chucklin to myself how small the pin was


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Makes me fcuking cringe every time you mention this lol.
> 
> I desperately want one of their pre workout test s, dbol and mtren vials but its minumum order of 5 vials everywhere i have checked and im fully stocked on everything else.
> 
> *Using the PW125 by WC and getting hard lumps in chest from it and its like injecting fcuking acid!*


I used their TrenOxyProp and it was bad for PIP and absolutely fvcking stank!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Makes me fcuking cringe every time you mention this lol.
> 
> I desperately want one of their pre workout test s, dbol and mtren vials but its minumum order of 5 vials everywhere i have checked and im fully stocked on everything else.
> 
> Using the PW125 by WC and getting hard lumps in chest from it and its like injecting fcuking acid!


the lab put the prices up to match the gear quality and now do singles , so good and bad news .

ive received a parcel today from them (a little delayed) but santas little helpers have been putting extra in so im happy as fcuk today :lol:


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

zack amin said:


> blues are tiny lol, im only a little guy blues are just fine, penetrate deep into the muscle more then enough for me, wouldnt even bother slins, i tried my first shoulder pin with 5/8s orange all the gear leaked back out lol, i was chucklin to myself how small the pin was


Let me tell you a story mate 

been using slin pins for about 3 years....

Honestly, I won't use anything under 29g for bi's tri's chest and delts nowadays mate, you use what your happy with obviously, im lean in the areas I shoot and never aspirate and never had a problem/infection etc etc.

So works ok, only reason i use a blue in glutes is because Im doing 6ml a week, I never shoot over 1ml in smaller muscle, and so far been ok touch wood.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> Ewen you mad **** **** that, id be scraping mi rotator cuff with a green in delt pmsl
> 
> Im on about getting some in again if you want to order some, let me know mate.


haha i use blue in delts im a pussy but greens in glutes/quads , slin pins in bi/tri but only pre w/o stuff in slins .


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ewen said:


> the lab put the prices up to match the gear quality and now do singles , so good and bad news .
> 
> ive received a parcel today from them (a little delayed) but santas little helpers have been putting extra in so im happy as fcuk today :lol:


oooh I like goodies,what they sent you lol


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ewen said:


> haha i use blue in delts im a pussy but greens in glutes/quads , slin pins in bi/tri but only pre w/o stuff in slins .


bleeding hell Ewen makes me cringe thinking about it, just can't do it mate lol, got this mental block jabbing quads, sometimes do but got sweet spots on delts, bis and chest so fuk it haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> oooh I like goodies,what they sent you lol


test susp and dbol must think my arms need site growth :lol:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> Let me tell you a story mate
> 
> been using slin pins for about 3 years....
> 
> ...


im pritty lean to, for bis and tris i use blues tho lol, just feels more natural i guess, maybe ill give the slin pins ago, glutes a much bigger muscle id never dare to use a slin pin to scared itll snap off lol!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> bleeding hell Ewen makes me cringe thinking about it, just can't do it mate lol, got this mental block jabbing quads, sometimes do but got sweet spots on delts, bis and chest so fuk it haha


i know what you mean mate but since i found delts ive steered away from quads .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

GolfDelta said:


> I used their TrenOxyProp and it was bad for PIP and absolutely fvcking stank!


Yeah the smell is horific isnt it. I have got two pre loaded slin pins of the stuff now in a baf at my desk to do in the toilets pre workout and it stinks. Person next to me has said cleaners must have been in because smells of cleaning products in here ......... lol!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

zack amin said:


> im pritty lean to, for bis and tris i use blues tho lol, just feels more natural i guess, maybe ill give the slin pins ago, glutes a much bigger muscle id never dare to use a slin pin to scared itll snap off lol!


Give em a try mate, you should have no trouble going on ur avvy mate.

Quads you can do from the side bud, u shouldn't literally be able to pinch any skin there when sat down,easy peasy.

Ah sorry u said glutes, yeh I use a 1.25" for glutes (blue)


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> Have had no PIP whatsoever from the oil based or water based BSI...great stuff.
> 
> Im doing glute shots with the oil, anyone tried using a 29g slin pin at all yet for it @ausbuilt @ewen
> 
> il happily jab allday but only place I stick 3ml is in the glutes, but will happily do 1ml slin pin shots if it would go thru.......just wondered if anyone has tried it before i sit there for 20mins pushing it thru lol


I use 25gx1" pins for lats, traps, lateral delts, quads, triceps

I use 25gx5/8" for front/rear delt, calf, abs (if doing SEO).

I use 29gx8mm for the water based gear Pre-workout.

I can't do my glutes- to much scar tissue from my 20s, when the only place I did was my glutes- in fact, now that I'm at 8%, I can (well the wife can!) see the scar tissue if I walk naked...



ewen said:


> never tried i like greens tbh its much easier and never had pip from using a green .


GREEN!!! F**K me.... core sample.... I shake/quiver/cower/hide at a blue....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> I use 25gx1" pins for lats, traps, lateral delts, quads, triceps
> 
> I use 25gx5/8" for front/rear delt, calf, abs (if doing SEO).
> 
> ...


haha its like drilling into a tree :lol:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> bleeding hell Ewen makes me cringe thinking about it, just can't do it mate lol, got this mental block jabbing quads, sometimes do but got sweet spots on delts, bis and chest so fuk it haha


quads are my least favoured area- only do them in a pinch, if I'm alone and need to pin myself- hate doing quads- always seem to nick a nerve/make my leg jump, sore as hell, even with nice stuff that i dont feel at all anywhere else..

Pecs are nice and easy to pin as well, but i always find the bottom of the bench tends to hurt a bit more when I pin pecs..

lats/delts are by far most comfortable, traps not to bad.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> I use 25gx1" pins for lats, traps, lateral delts, quads, triceps
> 
> I use 25gx5/8" for front/rear delt, calf, abs (if doing SEO).
> 
> ...


My glutes are getting that way tbh Aus :-( you think the bsi pil would be ok thru a 29g 1/2"? it looks fairly thin.....

I bought some 30g on your advice for water shots, fukin lovely mate, did both delts and both pecs pre training y'day didn't wanna stop pmsl


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

25g 1" everywhere...everywhere except my nob - smooth muscle tissue was not interested in having a 25g needle in it lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I use oranges where i can, delts and chest. quads i use purples and glutes blues because the missus does it and her little hands hurt squeezing in 3.8ml lol.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> My glutes are getting that way tbh Aus :-( you think the bsi pil would be ok thru a 29g 1/2"? it looks fairly thin.....
> 
> I bought some 30g on your advice for water shots, fukin lovely mate, did both delts and both pecs pre training y'day didn't wanna stop pmsl


regardless of pin size, you will eventually get scar tissue if you don't rotate sites, especially if you're doing 2-3ml shots each time. 1ml not so much...

I cant speak for the equitren (yet) but the rest of the BSI oils are lovely and thin.



jake87 said:


> 25g 1" everywhere...everywhere except my nob - smooth muscle tissue was not interested in having a 25g needle in it lol


I wouldnt do anything less than 29g, and pref 30g for knob shots....


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I use oranges where i can, delts and chest. quads i use purples and glutes blues because the missus does it and her little hands hurt squeezing in 3.8ml lol.


true love that, taking a blue because of not wanting to make the mrs get sore fingers... you mate, are true gentleman!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

jake87 said:


> 25g 1" everywhere...everywhere except my nob - smooth muscle tissue was not interested in having a 25g needle in it lol


lol funny you mention ur nob lol, someone kept a log on promuscle where he was injecting into the fascia of his cock on the shaft using some stuff to make it bigger, it gave him wood for about 4 hours or so, idea being whilst he had a hard on it stretched the fascia like a muscle and grew,and apparently works....anyone for jabbing a 29g slin pin into their shaft daily???????

pmsl


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> lol funny you mention ur nob lol, someone kept a log on promuscle where he was injecting into the fascia of his cock on the shaft using some stuff to make it bigger, it gave him wood for about 4 hours or so, idea being whilst he had a hard on it stretched the fascia like a muscle and grew,and apparently works....anyone for jabbing a 29g slin pin into their shaft daily???????
> 
> pmsl


well there is one guy on here....


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> regardless of pin size, you will eventually get scar tissue if you don't rotate sites, especially if you're doing 2-3ml shots each time. 1ml not so much...
> 
> I cant speak for the equitren (yet) but the rest of the BSI oils are lovely and thin.
> 
> ...


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> regardless of pin size, you will eventually get scar tissue if you don't rotate sites, especially if you're doing 2-3ml shots each time. 1ml not so much...
> 
> I cant speak for the equitren (yet) but the rest of the BSI oils are lovely and thin.
> 
> I wouldnt do anything less than 29g, and pref 30g for knob shots....


i know mate, i had a bottle of pge1 i wanted to try and only 25g in the house, i kept pushing at it thinking "i can feel it..its going in, its going in, its going in" i then withdrew very slighty and i havent even got through the skin pmsl


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

jake87 said:


> i know mate, i had a bottle of pge1 i wanted to try and only 25g in the house, i kept pushing at it thinking "i can feel it..its going in, its going in, its going in" i then withdrew very slighty and i havent even got through the skin pmsl


you nutter ffs pmsl


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> true love that, taking a blue because of not wanting to make the mrs get sore fingers... you mate, are true gentleman!


Well theres a little vested interest in the fact that when she is squeezing for ages because of the thin gauge pin, she shakes like crazy and absolutely butchers my 4rse, but yes, i tell her its because i dont want her hand to hurt lol.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> lol funny you mention ur nob lol, someone kept a log on promuscle where he was injecting into the fascia of his cock on the shaft using some stuff to make it bigger, it gave him wood for about 4 hours or so, idea being whilst he had a hard on it stretched the fascia like a muscle and grew,and apparently works....anyone for jabbing a 29g slin pin into their shaft daily???????
> 
> pmsl


No, but a 30g works just fine!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

LOL, research chemp Jim, i have always wanted to give it a shot but couldnt inject my knob, no chance. Think ausbuilts been doing it a while??? Quote a few do it, saw a log of a gay escort who has done it for a long time and he is hung like a fcuking python.

I just know if i got mine bigger it would be out all the time doing helicopter spins etc. The missus would go ape sh1t.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

herc uses stretching and pumps think hes gained just over 2 inches in length but over 6 years .

i bought a pump 

girth was 5.5 its now over 6 :lol: not very long though :whistling:


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

i dont use it for PE, im experimenting as a replacement for viagra and cialis, the later especially doesnt make me feel good


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Are we really talking about nob shots here? Jesus christ.. Haha.

Rotating sites is scary business, especially when shooting a new site for the first time. Is anybody else having trouble pinning their glutes as your back grows? Physically can't look over enough to see what I'm doing, probably poor flexibility, but may need to change site soon. I don't like quads because I keep hitting nerves/sore spots very frequently, where to go next with blue 1.25"?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

iElite said:


> Are we really talking about nob shots here? Jesus christ.. Haha.
> 
> Rotating sites is scary business, especially when shooting a new site for the first time. Is anybody else having trouble pinning their glutes as your back grows? Physically can't look over enough to see what I'm doing, probably poor flexibility, but may need to change site soon. I don't like quads because I keep hitting nerves/sore spots very frequently, where to go next with blue 1.25"?


i cannot do a reach around on myself , far too muscle bound or my gut is getting rather large lol


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm not at the muscle bound stage just yet haha, but since the backs started getting bigger, I can't reach around to pin them... it's getting difficult, and I hate quads now.

Where else can I pin a blue 1.25" though...


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Id try it lads for research but am happy wi 9" honestly lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> LOL, research chemp Jim, i have always wanted to give it a shot but couldnt inject my knob, no chance. Think ausbuilts been doing it a while??? Quote a few do it, saw a log of a gay escort who has done it for a long time and he is hung like a fcuking python.
> 
> I just know if i got mine bigger it would be out all the time doing helicopter spins etc. The missus would go ape sh1t.


 @Conscripts the expert here; I've done one "cycle" of Chempe (chemical penis enhancement) and the shots+the physical techniques did get me a perm 0.5" length, 1" width... I was f**King happy... cracked the magic 8" in length... and nice 'n thick. I'd do it again, but its pretty intensive timewise, i need to do it when work slows down as i can't work/travel, train hard and do Chempe all at once....

joneel/roneel or something from memory (conscript knows the guy) is the guy who really logged the process well (though it was a canadian clinic that patented the drug combo).



ewen said:


> herc uses stretching and pumps think hes gained just over 2 inches in length but over 6 years .
> 
> i bought a pump
> 
> girth was 5.5 its now over 6 :lol: not very long though :whistling:


Actually thought I'd try the pump next.. was gonna get one for me, and a version for the girl :devil2: as she suggested it!



jake87 said:


> i dont use it for PE, im experimenting as a replacement for viagra and cialis, the later especially doesnt make me feel good


Peg1 def works better than either; but I would suggest you try MT2 (i know their spin off PT-141 nasal spray is supposed to give erections, but i found it useless); MT2 gives some (def me) erections for hours, and even after orgasm, another erection in like 10mins... actually annoying unless going to an orgy..


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

iElite said:


> Are we really talking about nob shots here? Jesus christ.. Haha.
> 
> Rotating sites is scary business, especially when shooting a new site for the first time. Is anybody else having trouble pinning their glutes as your back grows? Physically can't look over enough to see what I'm doing, probably poor flexibility, but may need to change site soon. I don't like quads because I keep hitting nerves/sore spots very frequently, where to go next with blue 1.25"?


you really need to rotate sites. Delts have a natural "pocket" for shots... and are very good but as you get bigger this is difficult to do to. I can do lats myself ok still if I lean against a wall to push the arm around; thankfully I get the girl to pin.

Why on earth would you do a blue? esp as you're lean????


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> @Conscripts the expert here; I've done one "cycle" of Chempe (chemical penis enhancement) and the shots+the physical techniques did get me a perm 0.5" length, 1" width... I was f**King happy... cracked the magic 8" in length... and nice 'n thick. I'd do it again, but its pretty intensive timewise, i need to do it when work slows down as i can't work/travel, train hard and do Chempe all at once....
> 
> joneel/roneel or something from memory (conscript knows the guy) is the guy who really logged the process well (though it was a canadian clinic that patented the drug combo).
> 
> ...


mt2 plus ciallis is pretty good 

get a water pump go for the big one as if your girthed as i am there is no room in the standard one .


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> @Conscripts the expert here; I've done one "cycle" of Chempe (chemical penis enhancement) and the shots+the physical techniques did get me a perm 0.5" length, 1" width... I was f**King happy... cracked the magic 8" in length... and nice 'n thick. I'd do it again, but its pretty intensive timewise, i need to do it when work slows down as i can't work/travel, train hard and do Chempe all at once....
> 
> joneel/roneel or something from memory (conscript knows the guy) is the guy who really logged the process well (though it was a canadian clinic that patented the drug combo).
> 
> ...


i was going to experiment with the actual pt141 peptide which is supposed to be more powerful than mt2 , dosage depending of course. maybe ill try it next. i wanted something that was going to keep erections after orgasm

this thread has gone well off topic lol


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> you really need to rotate sites. Delts have a natural "pocket" for shots... and are very good but as you get bigger this is difficult to do to. I can do lats myself ok still if I lean against a wall to push the arm around; thankfully I get the girl to pin.
> 
> Why on earth would you do a blue? esp as you're lean????


Haha well where do you suggest? Orange and into delts? Directly into flattest part of the delt, 90 degrees? Seems like it would ache like hell though, that's the only reason I've not done delts.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

ewen said:


> mt2 plus ciallis is pretty good
> 
> get a water pump go for the big one as if your girthed as i am there is no room in the standard one .


You took great pleasure in saying they didn't you mate!  lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> You took great pleasure in saying they didn't you mate!  lol


haha im just adapting a drain pipe as i type


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ewen said:


> mt2 plus ciallis is pretty good
> 
> get a water pump go for the big one as if your girthed as i am there is no room in the standard one .


thanks for the heads up on the pump (pun intended!)

yep agree- I've capped my own cialis at 5mg/cap, and take daily and have occasional MT2 shot.



jake87 said:


> i was going to experiment with the actual pt141 peptide which is supposed to be more powerful than mt2 , dosage depending of course. maybe ill try it next. i wanted something that was going to keep erections after orgasm
> 
> this thread has gone well off topic lol


PT-141 is no where near as potent as MT2 (well the nasal spray is crap) maybe injectable PT-141 may be good (is it avail?)

you may try capping your own cialis at 5mg/cap- its actually sold that way too by the pharma company now, and recommended as a "daily" approach at a low dose, as it builds up a bit; i've found it fantastic- super hard and quick repeat, but without the flushed/face and headache of the 20mg tabs...

fftopic:


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

hhaa... @ewen I got a bathmate...pretty cool!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

iElite said:


> Haha well where do you suggest? Orange and into delts? Directly into flattest part of the delt, 90 degrees? Seems like it would ache like hell though, that's the only reason I've not done delts.


25gx1" and right into the delt cap on side delt at 90deg. perfect for any BB.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> thanks for the heads up on the pump (pun intended!)
> 
> yep agree- I've capped my own cialis at 5mg/cap, and take daily and have occasional MT2 shot.
> 
> ...


yeh injectable pt-141 is available, ive got the wildcat 20mg ones, even half makes the whites of my eyes go red so ill try your approach


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Everything you need to get started Lol

http://www.bibhanger.com/

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/olympic_weight_plates/10061_0c.html

http://www.firstaid4sport.co.uk/category.asp?CAT_ID=STRAPING&src=GPPCSportsTape&gclid=CODJkovC9LMCFaTMtAodejYATw

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003ZJ28ZI/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_2/275-0736355-2710912?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_r=0FGWHDHQKY6YXVGMKYH3&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=103612307&pf_rd_i=B002QRYGMI&tag=vglnk-uk-c67-21

http://www.maxhim.co.uk/titan-men-cock-cage-80736.html

http://www.uberkinky.co.uk/bathmate-goliath-hydro-therapy-penis-pump-81181.html?gclid=CKDkmdLbgLQCFQzKtAodZTsATQ

http://www.pharma-place.co.uk/x4-labs-gold.html


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Conscript said:


> Everything you need to get started Lol
> 
> http://www.bibhanger.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

conscript do you rate those cock cages over a narrow cock ring?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Well theres a little vested interest in the fact that when she is squeezing for ages because of the thin gauge pin, she shakes like crazy and absolutely butchers my 4rse, but yes, i tell her its because i dont want her hand to hurt lol.


like a sewing machine :laugh:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

jake87 said:


> conscript do you rate those cock cages over a narrow cock ring?


They are the only cock rings I use, girth swells to 6.5 minimum!!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> thanks for the heads up on the pump (pun intended!)
> 
> yep agree- I've capped my own cialis at 5mg/cap, and take daily and have occasional MT2 shot.
> 
> ...


I found the inj PT-141 loads better than MT2, infact I thought MT2 was [email protected] for that!



Conscript said:


> Everything you need to get started Lol
> 
> http://www.bibhanger.com/
> 
> ...


Great list! Got me started last week! Thanks for your help btw! :thumb:


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

You guys need to start a new thread lol. Bet the views it would get would be mad


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> You guys need to start a new thread lol. Bet the views it would get would be mad


wait until you get in to MA :laugh:


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Now that is some good advice on BSI labs hah only on ukm


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> @Conscripts the expert here; I've done one "cycle" of Chempe (chemical penis enhancement) and the shots+the physical techniques did get me a perm 0.5" length, 1" width... I was f**King happy... cracked the magic 8" in length... and nice 'n thick. I'd do it again, but its pretty intensive timewise, i need to do it when work slows down as i can't work/travel, train hard and do Chempe all at once....
> 
> joneel/roneel or something from memory (conscript knows the guy) is the guy who really logged the process well (though it was a canadian clinic that patented the drug combo).
> 
> ...


Injecting your penis!! Wow. Do the results stay forever? I'm above 8 anyway but we all Like that little bit more! Very interesting!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> You guys need to start a new thread lol. Bet the views it would get would be mad


well this website is all about getting bigger, and using PEDs to get bigger..... this is the same- all about getting bigger and using PEDs... LOL


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

not sure why but ive just bookmarked the fukin bath mate and cock cage hahah pmsl


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Elvis82 said:


> Injecting your penis!! Wow. Do the results stay forever? I'm above 8 anyway but we all Like that little bit more! Very interesting!


**** off, if you had 8" you'd be happy enough lol


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> **** off, if you had 8" you'd be happy enough lol


Ha ha!My wife is happy with it, but when it's your own, you get used to it and feel like you want more. Very much like building muscle. You can gain loads but prob will always want a bit more. My party trick is the baby elephant.....


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> **** off, if you had 8" you'd be happy enough lol


South Yorkshire mate?? Where abouts? I live in Sheffield.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Elvis82 said:


> Ha ha!My wife is happy with it, but when it's your own, you get used to it and feel like you want more. Very much like building muscle. You can gain loads but prob will always want a bit more. My party trick is the baby elephant.....


well dun't be coming rarnd my missus wi that thing pmsl

from tarn mate...Barnsley


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> well dun't be coming rarnd my missus wi that thing pmsl
> 
> from tarn mate...Barnsley


Ha ha. Good old tarn! Good night out Barnsley.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Elvis82 said:


> Ha ha. Good old tarn! Good night out Barnsley.


it is mukka, gimme a shout if ever over or fancy training or some ****


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Can't rate them highly enough, from their one rip and test 400, to their water based pre workouts. Seems like a very good lab. Hope it stays that way.
> 
> Serious strength gains from the meds, and hardly any pip at all. Even shooting 3-4ml of the test 400.
> 
> Shot 2ml of their test s into each bicep Friday, they are still looking like I'm hiding a Basketball under each of them.


Yep, apart from the fact that there is direct local absorption/effect of the esterless AAS; the associated SWELLING also helps growth in small muscles; am going to do calves and outer triceps...


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

How does the swelling help growth is small muscles? Not questioning you aus just find this extremely interesting as I definetely struggle with calves it's my weak point, anything to help this I'd be very interested in.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

iElite said:


> How does the swelling help growth is small muscles? Not questioning you aus just find this extremely interesting as I definetely struggle with calves it's my weak point, anything to help this I'd be very interested in.


Muscle fascia stretch....then when trained it becomes pumped and engorged with blood, good nutrition, directed to these sites in blood, ultimately...over time...some site growth.

Laymans theory of site growth. Lol


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Personally never bought into localised site growth with site specific jabs. A lot of people have different theories on it.

It maybe totally different context though.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

iElite said:


> Personally never bought into localised site growth with site specific jabs. A lot of people have different theories on it.
> 
> It maybe totally different context though.


I have seen growth myself on chest and delts over the years, its not ever gonna be massive significant gains but slowly, its like anything with training, patience is a virtue.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

@ewen, are you also jabbing the Mtren bilaterally?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> Muscle fascia stretch....then when trained it becomes pumped and engorged with blood, good nutrition, directed to these sites in blood, ultimately...over time...some site growth.
> 
> Laymans theory of site growth. Lol


thats the theory with SEO protocols with MCT type oils, (regardless of AAS use).



iElite said:


> Personally never bought into localised site growth with site specific jabs. A lot of people have different theories on it.
> 
> It maybe totally different context though.


its real, but only if:

1. From a muscle fascia stretching perspective, you need either swelling (a reaction) or swelling from volume (oil)

2. From actual growth; normally oral steroids have to pass through the liver, then act systemically (whole body); normally esterified (eg ace, prop, enanth, cyp etc) injected steroids, even when injected in the muscle, the AAS+ester gets absorbed into the blood stream, the ester is removed by the liver, and the free AAS goes into general circulation; however, unesterified (eg methylated AAS like orals that are suspended in water and injected, or straight test) do not need anything removed by the liver, hence act immediately where injected first; over time, the injected muscle will grow a little more than other muscle groups that get their AAS from general circulation, as its a concentration issue- the injected AAS still takes time to be absorbed (about an hour, even with water based) and so they have a local effect first.

This is specific to site shots of unesterified AAS only; or the use of an SEO protocol, or a combo of both (but for the SEO version, I would add WC oil based test base or dbol/mtren etc rather than the water based version from BSI). If not doing SEO, but just relying on site shots, than the BSI product is superb.



Jim78 said:


> I have seen growth myself on chest and delts over the years, its not ever gonna be massive significant gains but slowly, its like anything with training, patience is a virtue.


its most noticeable in small groups, like rear delt, outer tricep head, calves, abs etc.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ShaunH101 said:


> @ewen, are you also jabbing the Mtren bilaterally?


yes mate , 1ml mtren ds either bilat delt or triceps , went for bicep yesterday touched a nerve (lecky shock) and banged it in tri instead lol .

i agree with site growth from these pre w/o shots but i also think it needs a couple ml of oil each week as well deep in the muscle to stretch the fascia , i think bb style training works best for this , add insulin into that area (not that it matters that much) and then you have everything needed to promote site growth , swelling-stretching-nutrients .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ewen said:


> yes mate , 1ml mtren ds either bilat delt or triceps , went for bicep yesterday touched a nerve (lecky shock) and banged it in tri instead lol .
> 
> i agree with site growth from these pre w/o shots but i also think it needs a couple ml of oil each week as well deep in the muscle to stretch the fascia , i think bb style training works best for this , add insulin into that area (not that it matters that much) and then you have everything needed to promote site growth , swelling-stretching-nutrients .


So you think site jabbing slin instead of sub-q would have a site growth benefit?

Jabbed 1/2 a ml of WC pw125 mixed with 1/2ml rogm mtren in each pec yuesterday. Have a massive lump in both, swelled like fcuk and looks like hald an egg in the muscle, wtf!! went in deep enough like i always do.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

@ausbuilt

Is rear delts pretty much a safe jab area? These have rly picked up with face pulls but would love some extra meat for that proper boulder shoulder look.

Seriously need to start bi and tri shots with the bsi water cos my chest and shoulders look great from it.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> So you think site jabbing slin instead of sub-q would have a site growth benefit?
> 
> Jabbed 1/2 a ml of WC pw125 mixed with 1/2ml rogm mtren in each pec yuesterday. Have a massive lump in both, swelled like fcuk and looks like hald an egg in the muscle, wtf!! went in deep enough like i always do.


I used to jab slin pwo IM remember last year, fukin phobia about slin sub-c, and getting fat where i shoot it, all bull**** but never do it cos sends me paranoid lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> So you think site jabbing slin instead of sub-q would have a site growth benefit?
> 
> Jabbed 1/2 a ml of WC pw125 mixed with 1/2ml rogm mtren in each pec yuesterday. Have a massive lump in both, swelled like fcuk and looks like hald an egg in the muscle, wtf!! went in deep enough like i always do.


no i think a combo is the thing to do .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jim78 said:


> I used to jab slin pwo IM remember last year, fukin phobia about slin sub-c, and getting fat where i shoot it, all bull**** but never do it cos sends me paranoid lol


Yeah remember watching you stick that fcuking needle in bicep and made me cringe.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Do we know if BSI have any new blends coming out? What I need is test prop and tren ace in as high a concentration as possible without it being ****ed (which I understand is tricky).


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> So you think site jabbing slin instead of sub-q would have a site growth benefit?
> 
> Jabbed 1/2 a ml of WC pw125 mixed with 1/2ml rogm mtren in each pec yuesterday. Have a massive lump in both, swelled like fcuk and looks like hald an egg in the muscle, wtf!! went in deep enough like i always do.


the trick with PWO waters (and oils) is to do no more than 0.5ml in each shot, and do a line of 3 shots across each pec... nice even swelling.. even more important to do this way with oils..



Jim78 said:


> @ausbuilt
> 
> Is rear delts pretty much a safe jab area? These have rly picked up with face pulls but would love some extra meat for that proper boulder shoulder look.
> 
> Seriously need to start bi and tri shots with the bsi water cos my chest and shoulders look great from it.


yes, rear delt is easy, and very safe jab- more comfy shot than lateral delt by far for 1-1.5mL; for oils use 25gx5/8" pin; for waters, 30gx8mm won't even feel that one...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Superhorse said:


> Do we know if BSI have any new blends coming out? What I need is test prop and tren ace in as high a concentration as possible without it being ****ed (which I understand is tricky).


why? if you take long esters, you "load up" and get a higher dose.... if you pin 1ml of tren ace EOD, or 1mL of tren e EOD, you'll be huge on the tren e....

BSI do a nice mix, 100mg tren a, 200mg tren e and 1.5mg mtren per mL; pin that EOD at 1mL....


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah remember watching you stick that fcuking needle in bicep and made me cringe.


Pmsl u loved it! Haha


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

As above rear delts are wicked for jabs, a bit of localised swelling in them is nice too


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Im wondering what the mtren ds would be like when cutting because im holding very little water on it, fullness would be obscene whilst dieting, especially coupled with drol or sdrol.

I think my theory on less fat cells = less water retention, works too, on long esters i normally look like a balloon, since getting bodyfat down, long esters have worked rly well, obv some there...but not like normal.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> why? if you take long esters, you "load up" and get a higher dose.... if you pin 1ml of tren ace EOD, or 1mL of tren e EOD, you'll be huge on the tren e....
> 
> BSI do a nice mix, 100mg tren a, 200mg tren e and 1.5mg mtren per mL; pin that EOD at 1mL....


I was thinking about that one, the only issue I have is that even at a relatively low dose (300-400ml) tren e (at least rohm) seems to generate significant heat inside me where as tren ace keeps me pretty normal. I also sleep better on tren ace. I may just need to man up.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> Im wondering what the mtren ds would be like when cutting because im holding very little water on it, fullness would be obscene whilst dieting, especially coupled with drol or sdrol.
> 
> I think my theory on less fat cells = less water retention, works too, on long esters i normally look like a balloon, since getting bodyfat down, long esters have worked rly well, obv some there...but not like normal.


Kind of agree with you on the fat cells; but I think what it is, is that when fat you're smooth,and then when you have water retention, you're the f**King michelin man.... LOL

As I will be going into a comp in April, the last 4 weeks will be mtren+ test suspension+ winny suspension (if they change the winny formulation as they say they will, as current version is a BIATCH!); no dbol for the cut, all as separate shots; swelling for more muscle shape, but controllable daily...



Superhorse said:


> I was thinking about that one, the only issue I have is that even at a relatively low dose (300-400ml) tren e (at least rohm) seems to generate significant heat inside me where as tren ace keeps me pretty normal. I also sleep better on tren ace. I may just need to man up.


well the heat on tren- thats why it helps get you leaner....


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> the trick with PWO waters (and oils) is to do no more than 0.5ml in each shot, and do a line of 3 shots across each pec... nice even swelling.. even more important to do this way with oils..
> 
> yes, rear delt is easy, and very safe jab- more comfy shot than lateral delt by far for 1-1.5mL; for oils use 25gx5/8" pin; for waters, 30gx8mm won't even feel that one...


Ill remember that mate, doesnt look great with an egg shaped lump in my chest! that WC PW125 is like acid going in! stinks.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ill remember that mate, doesnt look great with an egg shaped lump in my chest! that WC PW125 is like acid going in! stinks.


the old helmet looks great though


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> well the heat on tren- thats why it helps get you leaner....


Yeah but I don't get why I feel it on enan and not on ace but presumably either way the tren is doing the same thing. I can only assume its something to do with my genes vs. blood levels of tren.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Superhorse said:


> Yeah but I don't get why I feel it on enan and not on ace but presumably either way the tren is doing the same thing. I can only assume its something to do with my genes vs. blood levels of tren.


Id suspect blood plasma levels, easier to control on the shorter acting than enanthate ester? Once u bang in grams of enanthate, you'll have to suffer when it builds, with acetate...only maybe a few days until sides go.....

Thats way i interpret it?

I never get as lean on tren e as i do on tren ace and the ester is key to that i think.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> Id suspect blood plasma levels, easier to control on the shorter acting than enanthate ester? Once u bang in grams of enanthate, you'll have to suffer when it builds, with acetate...only maybe a few days until sides go.....
> 
> Thats way i interpret it?
> 
> I never get as lean on tren e as i do on tren ace and the ester is key to that i think.


I get where you are coming from but assuming I pinned tren ace at least every 2 days wouldn't that keep my plasma levels pretty consistent? Must be something else the body is able to clear out more easily on ace than enan.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> Id suspect blood plasma levels, easier to control on the shorter acting than enanthate ester? Once u bang in grams of enanthate, you'll have to suffer when it builds, with acetate...only maybe a few days until sides go.....
> 
> Thats way i interpret it?
> 
> I never get as lean on tren e as i do on tren ace and the ester is key to that i think.


you're right on the blood levels, but apart form that, the ester has no effect...



Superhorse said:


> I get where you are coming from but assuming I pinned tren ace at least every 2 days wouldn't that keep my plasma levels pretty consistent? Must be something else the body is able to clear out more easily on ace than enan.


well if you pin 100mg of tren e, you need to pin 50mg tren a ED... to get the same dose.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Superhorse said:


> I get where you are coming from but assuming I pinned tren ace at least every 2 days wouldn't that keep my plasma levels pretty consistent? Must be something else the body is able to clear out more easily on ace than enan.


how much tren e and tren a you taking ?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Last cycle I tested with 800-900mg of each separately and also 300mg of each separately (i.e. no crossover). Both Rohm.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Superhorse said:


> Last cycle I tested with 800-900mg of each separately and also 300mg of each separately (i.e. no crossover). Both Rohm.


so you could work out the build up and release times of enth against those of acetate cant remember what they are but i think you`ll have higher mg of enth in your blood than ace at any one time , much like how dnp builds and peaks at 900mg on a 500mg dose after x days .


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

I see so we are saying because of the half life 800mg of enan a week is effectively a lot more tren than 800mg of tren ace a week once a couple of weeks has passed.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Superhorse said:


> I see so we are saying because of the half life 800mg of enan a week is effectively a lot more tren than 800mg of tren ace a week once a couple of weeks has passed.


 @ausbuilt will know more but thats what i think is happening .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I have been using them for a month or two now and very happy with the results and quality of the gear. Several lads at my place are now also using them and are also very happy.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Superhorse said:


> I see so we are saying because of the half life 800mg of enan a week is effectively a lot more tren than 800mg of tren ace a week once a couple of weeks has passed.


well basically if you take 800mg tren e/week, by week 2, you're on 1200mg, week3, 1400mg... you never catch up with ace..



ewen said:


> @ausbuilt will know more but thats what i think is happening .


you got the point across well.



MattGriff said:


> I have been using them for a month or two now and very happy with the results and quality of the gear. Several lads at my place are now also using them and are also very happy.


have had the girl now on 2nd week of tren extreme at 1mL week; started to get a sore throat/ho**** voice, so going to drop it back to 1/2mL, just as well- damn near catching up to me on some exercises- i do 85kg seated ham curl, she does 60kg.... so the strength training guys I'm sure are doing well on it!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> ... so the strength training guys I'm sure are doing well on it!


Certainly seems to hit the spot, I'm back up to 160kg push pressing and repping 320kg deadlifts and the more novice lads are flying too. No complaints from me.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i might start wearing a cape and red speedos in the gym its that good .


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> well basically if you take 800mg tren e/week, by week 2, you're on 1200mg, week3, 1400mg... you never catch up with ace..
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Ah so you're 2g of tren is pretty damn serious levels after 8-12 weeks


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ewen said:


> i might start wearing a cape and red speedos in the gym its that good .


I thought that was for the bedroom.... :lol:



Superhorse said:


> Ah so you're 2g of tren is pretty damn serious levels after 8-12 weeks


well it does really level out at week 4/5, but yes thats the advantage of long esters; I really don't know why people (outside of women, who need to keep an eye on overall dose) bother with short esters.... all that pinning for not much dose..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> I thought that was for the bedroom.... :lol:
> 
> well it does really level out at week 4/5, but yes thats the advantage of long esters; I really don't know why people (outside of women, who need to keep an eye on overall dose) bother with short esters.... all that pinning for not much dose..


Isnt it still the same overal dose say it doing 1000mg test e or 1000mg test p per week. Just the e you wont be getting the full 1000mg as quick because its released by the ester over the two weeks?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Isnt it still the same overal dose say it doing 1000mg test e or 1000mg test p per week. Just the e you wont be getting the full 1000mg as quick because its released by the ester over the two weeks?


no because, with e, you wont reach the peak as fast, but you will hit the peak by the end of the week, whereas the p, hits the peak 3 days earlier...then goes to half... you have far more overlap with the long esters.. so you will build up to a higher overall level. Ace is even shorter acting than prop, and the effect is even more pronounced..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> no because, with e, you wont reach the peak as fast, but you will hit the peak by the end of the week, whereas the p, hits the peak 3 days earlier...then goes to half... you have far more overlap with the long esters.. so you will build up to a higher overall level. Ace is even shorter acting than prop, and the effect is even more pronounced..


confusing stuff mate, i though for certain, regarless of the ester that if you done 1000mg of each for 10 weeks, then in total your body has still recieved 10,000mg testosterone.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Got my Test 400 form BSI yesterday and they even sorted me out 10ml Inj Dbol for free as its the xmas period. Result!!

Will be trying as soon as I can get hold of some slins to do SUB Q


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> Got my Test 400 form BSI yesterday and they even sorted me out 10ml Inj Dbol for free as its the xmas period. Result!!
> 
> Will be trying as soon as I can get hold of some slins to do SUB Q


Yeah have seen a few that have recieved a free christmas present on order. Fantastic service how many labs do you see do that, no others.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> confusing stuff mate, i though for certain, regarless of the ester that if you done 1000mg of each for 10 weeks, then in total your body has still recieved 10,000mg testosterone.


no think of the release times of the esters , enth is not 7 days bang on so you have overlap .

Enanthate: Chemical Structure C7H14O2.

Also referred to as heptanoic acid; enanthic acid; enanthylic acid; heptylic acid; heptoic acid; Oenanthylic acid; Oenanthic acid. Enanthate is one of the most prominent esters used in steroid manufacture (most commonly seen with testosterone but is also used in other compounds like Primobolan Depot). Enanthate will release a steady (yet fluctuating as all esters are) level of hormone for *approximately 10-14 days*. Although in medicine enanthate compounds are often injected on a bi-weekly or monthly basis, athletes will inject at least weekly to help maintain a uniform blood level.

Acetate: Chemical Structure C2H4O2.

Also referred to as Acetic Acid; Ethylic acid; Vinegar acid; vinegar; Methanecarboxylic acid. *Acetate esters delay the release of a steroid for only a couple of days*. Contrary to what you may have read, acetate esters do not increase the tendency for fat removal. Again, there is no known mechanism for it to do so. This ester is used on oral primobolan tablets (metenolone acetate), Finaplix (trenbolone acetate) implant pellets, and occasionally testosterone.

if over ten weeks then you still have enth in your system so its not really a 10 week cycle more 11-12 .


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah have seen a few that have recieved a free christmas present on order. Fantastic service how many labs do you see do that, no others.


Yeah was well pleased.

Do you think I could use a 1" orange and 2ml barrel for sub q if I just use the tip of the needle under the skin ?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> Yeah was well pleased.
> 
> Do you think I could use a 1" orange and 2ml barrel for sub q if I just use the tip of the needle under the skin ?


Yes i have even used a blue 1.25 inch for sub-q aas jabs vefore, wouldnt ever reccommend subq aas jabs even to my worst enemy. I was left with four solid lumps that took about two years to go down and still there a bit now so be interesting to see what it looks like when lean.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jab the pre w/o stuff IM it acts quicker and is better imo .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ewen said:


> no think of the release times of the esters , enth is not 7 days bang on so you have overlap .
> 
> Enanthate: Chemical Structure C7H14O2.
> 
> ...


Yes so its takiung 11 - 12 weeks to get the 10,000mg of test rather than the 10 weeks to get the 10,000mg of test prop. The end value of test your body has recieved is still the same ammount because its the mg you have injected regardless of overlap or length of the esther. I know what i mean lol.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

LOL I had the same mate, left some nasty sore lumps.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes so its takiung 11 - 12 weeks to get the 10,000mg of test rather than the 10 weeks to get the 10,000mg of test prop. The end value of test your body has recieved is still the same ammount because its the mg you have injected regardless of overlap or length of the esther. I know what i mean lol.


no you still jabbed 10.000mg of test in ten weeks but you have a residual build up .


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

whats BSI stand for :whistling:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> whats BSI stand for :whistling:


Bl00dy superb injectables obviously.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

ewen said:


> jab the pre w/o stuff IM it acts quicker and is better imo .


Not a fan of jabbing IM, like to keep it to once a week, Sub Q though could do all day.

So going to use 1" oranges and just get the tip under the skin and leave an hour before training ?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> Not a fan of jabbing IM, like to keep it to once a week, Sub Q though could do all day.
> 
> So going to use 1" oranges and just get the tip under the skin and leave an hour before training ?


I would honestly go with IM mate with a slin pin, its nothing.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> I would honestly go with IM mate with a slin pin, its nothing.


Oh right IM with a small orange Slin pin would be no problem.

Think I mighnt give the pre work out belnd a go just for when I train legs as they are well behind the rest of my body due to never being trained really lol.

will only use for legs though as will cost far to much other wise


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

slin pin in delt mate not subq must be im


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Craig660 said:


> Not a fan of jabbing IM, like to keep it to once a week, Sub Q though could do all day.
> 
> So going to use 1" oranges and just get the tip under the skin and leave an hour before training ?


its your call but like supra said he had welts for couple years even he does it IM now , its better absorbed IM and more bioavailable .


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes so its takiung 11 - 12 weeks to get the 10,000mg of test rather than the 10 weeks to get the 10,000mg of test prop. The end value of test your body has recieved is still the same ammount because its the mg you have injected regardless of overlap or length of the esther. I know what i mean lol.


I think people over think it tbh, whether it's ace or enth as long as you're jabbing the same amount results won't differ, sides most likely will though!

That's probably why you hear of people preferring tren A to enth


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

don1 said:


> slin pin in delt mate not subq must be im


Bit confused what you mean mate,

I am thinking of using the small slin pins as Aus posted a pic up of, in my thighs ? Not got loads of fat so should be good ?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I jabbed 1ml of BSI prop about 2 hrs ago with a green in my quad, went in so easily....lovely stuff! 

No discomfort at all. I got a Christmas pressie in with my order too. Must be a really nice person who did that, whoever he is!


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Craig660 said:


> Bit confused what you mean mate,
> 
> I am thinking of using the small slin pins as Aus posted a pic up of, in my thighs ? Not got loads of fat so should be good ?


lol delt is easy thats all if you want to jab thigh thats ok


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

Just like to BSI is awesome! :-D

Sent from my Lumia 610 using Board Express


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

I had the best shoulder work out tonight thanks to bsi test s


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Such a shame I'm coming off for a while. These pre workout shots have really brought on my *smaller left bicep*.
> 
> I did calves for the first time this cycle. I couldn't walk properly for nearly 3 days


bit of left hand w*nking will sort that out :lol:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

LutherLee said:


> bit of left hand w*nking will sort that out :lol:


Or stop training the other one is another option


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

chilisi said:


> If you consider the ester weight as well, your getting more prop
> 
> Not 100% sure on percentages but its something like 87% for prop and 82% for Enanthate, you get out of 100mg.
> 
> That's why I like the No ester meds. 100mg is 100mg


It's actually more like 70% for enan and 80 something for prop

Not make much difference unless you're using @ausbuilt doses!!!

He's probably missing out on atleast a gram using enth! Lol


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

latblaster said:


> I jabbed 1ml of BSI prop about 2 hrs ago with a green in my quad, went in so easily....lovely stuff!
> 
> No discomfort at all. I got a Christmas pressie in with my order too. Must be a really nice person who did that, whoever he is!


marshmallow would go through a green easily mate


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

I really fancy getting banned............. cough.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

anyone know which test is used in the deca test blend?


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Gonna try the prop in next few weeks, only heard good things


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

chilisi said:


> It's 250mg of Enanthate and 200mg nandrolone Deconate.


thanks and does the test 400 consist of all test enth,cyp,dec?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

baggsy said:


> thanks and does the test 400 consist of all test enth,cyp,dec?


You want him to pin it for you too! :lol:

Yes btw! E,C,D 100/150/150


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Just started adding some prop I got as a sample. First jab was smooth, no pain. So happy on that front. Waiting to see how good the gear is. Will come back with some news


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Gonna jab 1ml Test E today, the prop I jabbed during the week was very good. Easy to pin, & only a very slight ache next day.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

When I google BSI lab, nothing comes up..


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I want to give this bsi stuff a go...I have heard good stuff about it


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Tom90 said:


> When I google BSI lab, nothing comes up..


What did you expect? it's a new UGL not a pharmaceutical company  .


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Mars said:


> What did you expect? it's a new UGL not a pharmaceutical company  .


oh you know a website, pics of a corporate office etc, strangely all with no address or phone number, claiming ot be a pharma company? :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Mars said:


> What did you expect? it's a new UGL not a pharmaceutical company  .


Cheeky :tongue:

Wasn't really sure what to expect, hoped I'd find some more info about the brand.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Suprakill4 said:


> confusing stuff mate, i though for certain, regarless of the ester that if you done 1000mg of each for 10 weeks, then in total your body has still recieved 10,000mg testosterone.


It is if you don't count the ester weight.

All this overlapping and sh1t is just splitting hairs, it's not relevant because you wouldn't inject prop once weekly, we all take the build up into consideration whether we realise we are doing it or not, if we didn't we would never sustain the supraphysiological levels needed that promote the extra growth that steroids facillitate.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

I jabbed some of the test/tren and eq/tren...smooth as.

2 days later no PIP at all.

Only thing that concerned me was i expected the test/tren and equi/tren to be much darker in colour...as compared to wildcat mine looks like water **** and WC equi/tren and test/tren mix look like dehydrated wee. ha


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Seen as the dbol injectable doesnt go through the liver..could you do like 4weeks oxys tablets...then 4weeks injectable dbol etc..and repeat whilst on cycle?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

J.Smith said:


> I jabbed some of the test/tren and eq/tren...smooth as.
> 
> 2 days later no PIP at all.
> 
> Only thing that concerned me was i expected the test/tren and equi/tren to be much darker in colour...as compared to wildcat mine looks like water **** and WC equi/tren and test/tren mix look like dehydrated wee. ha


don't compare owt to wildcat mate, I reckon you could jab wc ****, go take a drugs test and still be natty hahaah


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> don't compare owt to wildcat mate, I reckon you could jab wc ****, go take a drugs test and still be natty hahaah


Now now mate, you'll only cause a fuss with comments like that! Lol

I actually got on well with WC, used the test 500, tren e and mast E together


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Now now mate, you'll only cause a fuss with comments like that! Lol
> 
> I actually got on well with WC, used the test 500, tren e and mast E together


glad you did mate cos I didn't lol


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

Just jabbed 2ml of BSI trenE 250. Didn't feel a thing  hopefully no PIP for me tomorrow

Sent from my Lumia 610 using Board Express


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

J.Smith said:


> I jabbed some of the test/tren and eq/tren...smooth as.
> 
> 2 days later no PIP at all.
> 
> Only thing that concerned me was i expected the test/tren and equi/tren to be much darker in colour...as compared to wildcat mine looks like water **** and WC equi/tren and test/tren mix look like dehydrated wee. ha


you won't get PIP; BSI has been fantastic for having NO PIP at all..



J.Smith said:


> Seen as the dbol injectable doesnt go through the liver..could you do like 4weeks oxys tablets...then 4weeks injectable dbol etc..and repeat whilst on cycle?


ok, sure, but its no diff to cycling orals over any other injectable.... injectable dbol misses first pass of the liver, but it will still stress the liver a little more than esterified injectables; but its much better than oral dbol.



Jim78 said:


> don't compare owt to wildcat mate, I reckon you could jab wc ****, go take a drugs test and still be natty hahaah


to be fair, if I wasn't running BSI, i'd prob run WC; I did 12months with mostly WC Tri Test 500, and Equitren 800. I rate the BSI products the same dose wise, and PIP on WC was never an issue either, where the BSI stuff is noticeably better is their Equipoise or Equipoise-Tren Mix (500/250) which is only 50mg/mL less tren than the WC, BUT is about HALF the thickness.... much more comfortable shot with an orange pin...


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

I think BSI is becoming wuite popular and is down to the quality of oil used...

I havnt had the privellage to use it yet but can any1 tell me if it smells as baad as the wc gear?

Wc had a real bad chemical metalic smell which was disgusting...


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

No smell !


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Going to have to get hold of this stuff for my next cycle , none of my local sources have it


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

I will have to stop reading these threads, they're tempting me to break into my stock 2 months early although I have used a few ml of their test suspension because I couldn't wait


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

jake87 said:


> I will have to stop reading these threads, they're tempting me to break into my stock 2 months early although I have used a few ml of their test suspension because I couldn't wait


Jake bro how did you find the test suspention?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

dying to try some goodies of theres


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Jake bro how did you find the test suspention?


Not sure, it doesn't give me aggression but good for training the muscle group you jab in


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> dying to try some goodies of theres


me 2 mate..


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Jake bro how did you find the test suspention?


I pinned it "pre sex" earlier on, worked a treat

Still pumped now! Pmsl


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> I pinned it "pre sex" earlier on, worked a treat
> 
> Still pumped now! Pmsl


I take it youve been on the forum between shags lol! Hahaha how did you find it pre sex?

Ffs lol steroids for training, for aggression, pre workout now presex!

Waiting to hear pre-exam next lol...


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> I pinned it "pre sex" earlier on, worked a treat
> 
> Still pumped now! Pmsl


Same place you jab pge1 but in both sides? Lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

MonstaMuscle said:


> I take it youve been on the forum between shags lol! Hahaha how did you find it pre sex?
> 
> Ffs lol steroids for training, for aggression, pre workout now presex!
> 
> Waiting to hear pre-exam next lol...


it does reduce anxiety, and increase cognitive (mental) performance!

Ask and ye SHALL receive the wisdom:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12467088

"...Together, these data demonstrate that endogenous T or administration of T produced analgesia and enhanced affect and cognitive performance"

loads of studies really..... its why TRT is given to older men.. maintain their erections, AND perform better at work..

Been "on testosterone" both at uni, and in my professional career... and i moved from science, to tax law, to investment banking..


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

MonstaMuscle said:


> I take it youve been on the forum between shags lol! Hahaha how did you find it pre sex?
> 
> Ffs lol steroids for training, for aggression, pre workout now presex!
> 
> Waiting to hear pre-exam next lol...


Worked for me! especially when you're just coming off gear and it's all starting to go down hill! Lol


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

jake87 said:


> Same place you jab pge1 but in both sides? Lol


I'll give it a go!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Worked for me! especially when you're just coming off gear and it's all starting to go down hill! Lol


i notice the diff.. but i just do some sub-q after dinner.... in anticipation, with some pt-141 now.. wife's on tren.... not a questions of will i get it, more how many times i need to do it...



Hotdog147 said:


> I'll give it a go!


i'd use the 29g or 30gx 8mm pins... its what I use.. such a noticeable increase in comfort with the smaller pin.. i can't do much though 12.5iu on the 'slin pin max- (i.e 1/8 of a ml) each side- find it stings to much to inject more... am a pu$$y though, have just resorted to sub-q now.. (see above).


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> i notice the diff.. but i just do some sub-q after dinner.... in anticipation, with some pt-141 now.. wife's on tren.... not a questions of will i get it, more how many times i need to do it...
> 
> i'd use the 29g or 30gx 8mm pins... its what I use.. such a noticeable increase in comfort with the smaller pin.. i can't do much though 12.5iu on the 'slin pin max- (i.e 1/8 of a ml) each side- find it stings to much to inject more... am a pu$$y though, have just resorted to sub-q now.. (see above).


Been using the 8mm 30g for pge1, it's not that bad at all tbh...

Test suspension in there though! I'm not sure that's a good idea! Lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Been using the 8mm 30g for pge1, it's not that bad at all tbh...
> 
> Test suspension in there though! I'm not sure that's a good idea! Lol


LOL i whimped out.. went to sub-q... it did sting like hell in the peni$


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> LOL i whimped out.. went to sub-q... it did sting like hell in the peni$


you are mental for even trying it down there!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just ordered some Test 400, it'll be my first cycle too :thumb:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

jake87 said:


> you are mental for even trying it down there!


seemed worth a try for the extra "swelling" it WAS thicker... but it did hurt/sting..



Tom90 said:


> Just ordered some Test 400, it'll be my first cycle too :thumb:


nice start- lovely intro- nice 'n smooth; simple but effective.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

i found that since doing two small jabs of pge1 the flaccid state is a bit more swollen and vascular, i am interested in trying your 5mg cialis every day approach though. fancy selling some of your caps?!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

jake87 said:


> i found that since doing two small jabs of pge1 the flaccid state is a bit more swollen and vascular, i am interested in trying your 5mg cialis every day approach though. fancy selling some of your caps?!


How many mcg's you pinning mate?


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> How many mcg's you pinning mate?


first time was 12 second was 20. still felt like i could have used more unless i have a veinous leakage or something. how much do you use?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

jake87 said:


> first time was 12 second was 20. still felt like i could have used more unless i have a veinous leakage or something. how much do you use?


First time was 5, up to 15 now....

Where you getting yours from mate? If you can't say on open board then no worries, got mine from drs labs


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> First time was 5, up to 15 now....
> 
> Where you getting yours from mate? If you can't say on open board then no worries, got mine from drs labs


same place. do you find its rock solid if left alone or does it subside on 15?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i would cry stick pins in my cock .

you mental cnuts lol


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

jake87 said:


> same place. do you find its rock solid if left alone or does it subside on 15?


Not on the 5mcg dose but on 15 it was solid for a good couple hours

I'll be at 20mcg in the next few days, aiming for 3-4 hours


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

ewen said:


> i would cry stick pins in my cock .
> 
> you mental cnuts lol


try it mate, just look out for obvious veins and jab it in the side. once you done it you'll never look back lol


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

ewen said:


> i would cry stick pins in my cock .
> 
> you mental cnuts lol


It's just a little pr1ck mate! Lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jake87 said:


> try it mate, just look out for obvious veins and jab it in the side. once you done it you'll never look back lol


lol i am tempted i must admit .

so what gains could you expect and in how long ?

i read that herc gained 2 inches length and nearly an inch girth but over 6 years of hanging stretching and pumping lol


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Why are you all jabbing your w!llies for?


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> It's just a little pr1ck mate! Lol


Thought c0cks were made for jabbing not being jabbed lol Lucky for me God blessed me with two things, biggish arms and a nice baby maker


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

ewen said:


> lol i am tempted i must admit .
> 
> so what gains could you expect and in how long ?
> 
> i read that herc gained 2 inches length and nearly an inch girth but over 6 years of hanging stretching and pumping lol


i dont use it for that, purely as a substitute for viagra but on pge1 you will have never experienced anything like it, plus it makes you feel that little bit more alpha knowing you done something most blokes are too pu55y to do lol


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Tbh 20mg cialis works wonders for my nob lol, it does job anyway, would try the pge or whatever its fukin called if i could use it sub-c but there aint no fukin way am sticking a needle in my shaft, no fukin way!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jake87 said:


> i dont use it for that, purely as a substitute for viagra but on pge1 you will have never experienced anything like it, plus it makes you feel that little bit more alpha knowing you done something most blokes are too pu55y to do lol


haha if i wanted to feel alpha id wear a pink shirt :lol:


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ewen said:


> haha if i wanted to feel alpha id wear a pink shirt :lol:


And weigh 10 stone **** wet thru wi 14" pea shaped biceps hahah


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

cas said:


> Why are you all jabbing your w!llies for?


Because their c0cks are really REALLY small!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Nah more than 1 bird to satisfy so gotta put the effort in lol


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

Well i must thank Mr BSI for his fantastic early Christmas present, along with my 2 bottles of Test/Tren came a bottle of One Rip!

Quick delivery and great communications.

The only problem i have is should i use the One Rip alongside my current 2ml EW of Test/Tren (been doing this for just over 2 weeks using AF Labs version)?


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> Nah more than 1 bird to satisfy so gotta put the effort in lol


listen to Deuce Bigalow over there!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

LutherLee said:


> listen to Deuce Bigalow over there!


He ain't pinning it! He's blatantly admitted he's too pussy to do it! :lol:

Honestly, it's really not that bad


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Just jab the fcucker with synthol....that will sort it.


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> He ain't pinning it! He's blatantly admitted he's too pussy to do it! :lol:
> 
> Honestly, it's really not that bad


lol, don't think i'll be jumping on the band wagon. Knock a nail in wth mine at the moment!


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

cas said:


> Just jab the fcucker with synthol....that will sort it.


or an air compressor!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> He ain't pinning it! He's blatantly admitted he's too pussy to do it! :lol:
> 
> Honestly, it's really not that bad


Where would you even pin it to? Surely the margin for error is fairly large and you wouldn't want to jab in to the cavity?


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

cas said:


> Where would you even pin it to? Surely the margin for error is fairly large and you wouldn't want to jab in to the cavity?


i jab it directly in the side near the base, half inch needle all the way in


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

cas said:


> Where would you even pin it to? Surely the margin for error is fairly large and you wouldn't want to jab in to the cavity?


ye, fook it up n you'll p1ss out the side of your dong!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

PMSL the second time in this thread the topic has gone onto c0ck jabs


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

jake87 said:


> PMSL the second time in this thread the topic has gone onto c0ck jabs


C0ck jabs are always going to be more fun to talk about. Lol:whistling:


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

cas said:


> Where would you even pin it to? Surely the margin for error is fairly large and you wouldn't want to jab in to the cavity?


The cock is a muscle mate wtf u on about a cavity? Pmsl


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

update: jabbed 2ml of BSI tren250 yesterday, zero PIP today


----------



## Lew1s.w (Feb 1, 2012)

Has anyone got a list of all their products? Wouldnt mind trying this lab asked my source but hes never heard of them


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Lew1s.w said:


> Has anyone got a list of all their products? Wouldnt mind trying this lab asked my source but hes never heard of them


What good is a list of products if you can't source them? Bit like having a lap dance!


----------



## Lew1s.w (Feb 1, 2012)

Nothin wrong with a lap dance!!


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

List

Test suspension 100mg /ml

Dbol 50mg/ml

Winny 50mg/ml

MTren 2500mcg/ml

Tren e 250mg

Tren a 100mg

Mast p 150mg

Mast e 250mg

One rip 70mg tren a 70mg mast p 70mg test p

Deca/test 200/300

Tren/ test 250/250

Deca 300mg

Test p 100mg

Test400 400mg

Test e 250mg

Test c 250mg,

Equipose 300mg

Equitren 500/250

Equi test 500/250

TABS---------------------

Dbol 10mgx100

Var 10mgX100

Winny 10mgX100

OXY 50MGX60

Adex 1mg x 50


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

Test s 100mg /ml

Test s + dbol 100mg/ml.

Dbol 50mg/ml

Winny 50mg/ml

MTren 2500mcg/ml

MTren + test s 2500mcg/ml.100mg test s

MTren DS mtren 2500mcg 100mg test s 50mg/ml dbol

Tren extreme 1500mcg MTren 200mg tren e 100mg tren a

Tren e 250mg

Tren a 100mg

Mast p 150mg

Mast e 250mg

One rip 70mg tren a 70mg mast p 70mg test p,

Deca/test 200/300

Tren/ test 250/250

Deca 300mg

Test p 100mg

Test e 250mg

Test c 250mg,

Test 400

Equipose 300mg

Equitren 500/250

Equi test 500/250

TABS---------------------

Dbol 10mgx100

Var 10mgX100

Winny 10mgX100

OXY 50MGX100

Adex 1mg x 50

nova

clomid

For the Girls

Deca 100mg

tren e 100mg tren a 50mg

test e 50mg

mast p 50mg


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

TMTE 600 tren Mast test 200mg each


----------



## Lew1s.w (Feb 1, 2012)

cheers guys good product list will defo be looking to try this lab


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

jake87 said:


> I will have to stop reading these threads, they're tempting me to break into my stock 2 months early although I have used a few ml of their test suspension because I couldn't wait


haha im the same mate, got a safe full of stuff but dibbed into the m-tren just to see what it feels like and going to have another 2ml on wednesday as im training with lukas gabris so gonna need the extra push.

I really felt the first shot last week and it was only 0.5ml in each tricep, funny looking colour though like a bright yellow lool


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

I wish they'd do a Mast e!! ;(


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> haha im the same mate, got a safe full of stuff but dibbed into the m-tren just to see what it feels like and going to have another 2ml on wednesday as im training with lukas gabris so gonna need the extra push.
> 
> I really felt the first shot last week and it was only 0.5ml in each tricep, funny looking colour though like a bright yellow lool


toxic waste yellow it is! means it will make you a super hero! (Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles got exposed to the same toxic flouro yellow stuff, and look what happened to them- most muscular turtles ever!!)



ShaunH101 said:


> I wish they'd do a Mast e!! ;(


just grab the TMTE 600 don1 mentions- after all, mast is never run on its own! (not a big fan of mast anyway).


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Is the TMTE out yet though?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

dbox2k6 said:


> Test s 100mg /ml
> 
> Test s + dbol 100mg/ml.
> 
> ...


x2 thats the list I got. The "for the girls" offering makes life easier than having to do odd measures like 0.25 and 0.3 of a mL of the higher dosed mens gear. My girl has run the tren a 50mg+tren e 100mg happily, moved to 1.5ml, but now graduated to 1ml of tren extreme... LOL


----------



## Gravy86 (Nov 19, 2012)

That's a nice list right their, anyone used their equitest?


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

Englishman said:


> Well i must thank Mr BSI for his fantastic early Christmas present, along with my 2 bottles of Test/Tren came a bottle of One Rip!
> 
> Quick delivery and great communications.
> 
> The only problem i have is should i use the One Rip alongside my current 2ml EW of Test/Tren (been doing this for just over 2 weeks using AF Labs version)?


I have reposted this as i think it got lost in the c0ck discussion. Lol


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> The cock is a muscle mate wtf u on about a cavity? Pmsl


Urrr no mate it isn't.

By cavity I mean the soft spongy tissue in the penis that fills with blood to give an erection


----------



## BIGSNC (Jun 24, 2007)

Guys lets stop this im getting to excited lol im staring at my BSI stash (test e, tren e, inj dbol, test s) im waiting till the new year to start but all this talk i mite just pop the vials and start jabbing.


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

BIGSNC said:


> Guys lets stop this im getting to excited lol im staring at my BSI stash (test e, tren e, inj dbol, test s) im waiting till the new year to start but all this talk i mite just pop the vials and start jabbing.


Stop fannying about and jab it


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Ive just done my second week on test/tren mix and eq/tren mix...nothing to report yet strength wise...but all Shots are Smooth and Painless!


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Good to hear, still no strength gains though? Seems odd.

How much you jabbing?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

J.Smith said:


> Ive just done my second week on test/tren mix and eq/tren mix...nothing to report yet strength wise...but all Shots are Smooth and Painless!


The test/tren are both enth esters arnt they? If so you probably won't be noticing much for a good couple more weeks....


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

iElite said:


> Good to hear, still no strength gains though? Seems odd.
> 
> How much you jabbing?


off his second shot? Doubt he'd be doing much of short esters yet let alone long ones lol


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> toxic waste yellow it is! means it will make you a super hero! (Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles got exposed to the same toxic flouro yellow stuff, and look what happened to them- most muscular turtles ever!!)
> 
> so was Beebop n look at the state of him lol, thought tren was for cows not pigs?


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

LutherLee said:


> off his second shot? Doubt he'd be doing much of short esters yet let alone long ones lol


I'd disagree mate, normally by week 2, I'm on constant boner mode and libido is increasing, it's a fair statement but everyone different.

Looking forward to hearing how he does though


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah...well we will see.

Id say by end of week 4 definitely!


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

So is it fair to say bsi are better than burr and sister comp prochem????


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

klint37 said:


> So is it fair to say bsi are better than burr and sister comp prochem????


I have happily used Burr in the past; and have no complaints at all- was very good. As an example, the Burr T400 was good, but a bit thick to pin (no PIP at all though); the BSI is smoother, thinner, easier to PIN and NO PIP.. so I use that instead; I get PIP from the ProChem T400 and Fuerza, of the recent stuff. BSI also do better mixes than WC (my previous fave lab); particulary the high dose equitren/equitest mixes- BEST i've ever used.

The dosing is VERY accurate I feel, and I've been recommending BSI to girls who ask me now, since I've happily got my wife on them; BSI also do special low dose tabs and oils ESPECIALLY for women now, AND NO ONE else dose the water based stuff...

All in all, WC and Burr are very good, but for my money, I just get everything from my BSI source, as since I can get my (heavy) cycle (vial a week) and the wife's cycles from the same source, I get to buy enough for some volume discounts.. (hey it helps if you're doing my dosage that at 10ml of oils/week, and not been off for 20months, I do need to buy up a bit)/


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

Lol am.sure u do aus. thanks for view am planing next cycle so juat looking at the different labs


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

iElite said:


> I'd disagree mate, normally by week 2, I'm on constant boner mode and libido is increasing, it's a fair statement but everyone different.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing how he does though


Don't assume everyone is the same mate, longer esters take upto 4 weeks in some...and days in others.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> Don't assume everyone is the same mate, longer esters take upto 4 weeks in some...and days in others.


I normally sit in between those. It's not uncommon at either rate.

Has anybody tried their Equitrentest 1000mg/ml yet? I've got some stashed at home, haven't used it and don't know anyone that has yet. Would really like to hear some feedback on it.

Also any women used their womens range yet? I have a friend that's asking about it, would like to be able to give her some answers.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

How would one use injectable Dbol? On workout days only or everyday?


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Ahal84 said:


> How would one use injectable Dbol? On workout days only or everyday?


Either mate, down to personal preference. I'm sure lots of people would give good arguements for both.

I'd only ever use it for Pre-Workout, but thats just me.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ahal84 said:


> How would one use injectable Dbol? On workout days only or everyday?


its more bio-available than oral dbol so much better running it everyday instead of oral also its less toxic problem is pinning it daily but you can use a small gauge slin pin and shoot 1/2 ml AM and 1/2 ml PM easily if you wanted .

i use it pre workout because i think its possibly one of the best compounds out there .


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

Any one got any feedback on their orals


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

iElite said:


> I normally sit in between those. It's not uncommon at either rate.
> 
> Has anybody tried their Equitrentest 1000mg/ml yet? I've got some stashed at home, haven't used it and don't know anyone that has yet. Would really like to hear some feedback on it.
> 
> Also any women used their womens range yet? I have a friend that's asking about it, would like to be able to give her some answers.


my girl did start on their women's range, but now instead of 2ml, of their tren e, she uses 1mL of their tren extreme; for beginners their oils are perfectly dosed not to faf about measurng part of a ml (i used ot have to use 1mL slin pins to be accurate) so the womens oils are great; so are the 5mg tabs my girls uses their winny tabs now as she has cut back to 20mg/day, split through the day, the 5mg tabs are useful.

you can pm me any questions- or can put the girl in contact with mine for some answers.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I used their mTren this morning pre workout for the first time, 1ml in each tricep.

Fcuk me it feels like my arms are gonna explode.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> my girl did start on their women's range, but now instead of 2ml, of their tren e, she uses 1mL of their tren extreme; for beginners their oils are perfectly dosed not to faf about measurng part of a ml (i used ot have to use 1mL slin pins to be accurate) so the womens oils are great; so are the 5mg tabs my girls uses their winny tabs now as she has cut back to 20mg/day, split through the day, the 5mg tabs are useful.
> 
> you can pm me any questions- or can put the girl in contact with mine for some answers.


Sounds great mate, glad to see she's getting on with them. I may well put her through to you if that's ok, she's only ever used T3 and Clen, nothing anabolic, she's keen though, but I wouldn't like to ill advise her as Female cycles are not my forte. Maybe a talk with you may help her a lot, especially as your wife is using the BSI range.

Cheers mate


----------



## Development (Apr 13, 2011)

Just a couple of questions re the BSI inj Dbol (or any other inj water for that matter)... taking into account the local site growth, would it be unrealistic to expect a lagging muscle area, say the outer calf muscle to grow and match or outperform the inner calf muscle?

Also if jabbing the outer calf, what angle would be best? 90 or 45 degree (and is the 45 facing up or facing down?)


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Development said:


> Just a couple of questions re the BSI inj Dbol (or any other inj water for that matter)... taking into account the local site growth, would it be unrealistic to expect a lagging muscle area, say the outer calf muscle to grow and match or outperform the inner calf muscle?
> 
> Also if jabbing the outer calf, what angle would be best? 90 or 45 degree (and is the 45 facing up or facing down?)


thats exactly the reason you'd use it- you can't bring up a whole quad but parts/small muscle areas, yes.

use a 30gx8mm slin pin- its so small and shallow IM that you can inject at 90 deg if you want, or in fact any other angle, or in fact sub-q; the hint is to use no more than 0.5mL per shot.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

After reading this thread I really fvcking wish my sources did BSI!


----------



## Development (Apr 13, 2011)

so 30gx8mm 0.5ml IM bi-laterally small area's, any angle! got it... thanks.

How many jabs would you say you notice a difference re local site growth? taking into account you train the area well.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Development said:


> so 30gx8mm 0.5ml IM bi-laterally small area's, any angle! got it... thanks.
> 
> How many jabs would you say you notice a difference re local site growth? taking into account you train the area well.


yep you got it; no need to aspirate even, as its water based and absorbed fast anyway, so even in a vein, the only issue is you lose a bit of site growth, but thats it.

I would say if you pin the muscle daily, it will pick up in 3-4 months noticeably (as in pin even on non training days).


----------



## Development (Apr 13, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> yep you got it; no need to aspirate even, as its water based and absorbed fast anyway, so even in a vein, the only issue is you lose a bit of site growth, but thats it.
> 
> I would say if you pin the muscle daily, it will pick up in 3-4 months noticeably (as in pin even on non training days).


So there no issue in regards to scar tissue build up? you can pin the same muscle day in, day out without a worry.... maybe move the positioning about.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

my triceps are still noticably bigger from pinning them 7 days ago


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

0.5ml of the mtren ds in each bicep. HOLY FCUK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Biceps must have doubled in size when pumped, absolutely crazy. Bl00dy hurt for days after though i must say and the vial is full of bits that seem to get stuck in needle when jabbing.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

chilisi said:


> How did your workout go?


Definite increase in strength, couldn't push it to the max because I was training alone, but it was noticeable.

Very impressed


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

chilisi said:


> I had that from their milky Test S. Apparently its crystals in the blend, that cause the pain and clogging. hurt like a mother F88ker, but had a superb workout


Yeah great workout but im not happy to inject these crystals if i am honest mate. Pips bad for days.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Deep breath, man up and enjoy 

Glad to hear you enjoyed it, is it definetely making a difference with workouts then?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

fcuking fannies , those crystals are from supermans spunk , im jabbing the same yellow kryptonite did 1ml in left tricep lastnight ended up pressing 65kg plus machine arm weight per arm in total around 70kg a side , it turns mortals in to superior beings .

i did cry a little when i flexed my tricep this morning though


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

chilisi said:


> Excellent stuff.
> 
> It's complimented lovely with Test and Dbol shots


Yeah that's what I'm gonna try next. Looking forward to it.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

If I'm honest the pain I got from burr and Rohm prop was 5times worse than bsi test suspension. The only difference is, the sus hurts as you're injecting


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

chilisi said:


> It's a great mix. I would work up to all 3 though, to test tolerance.


Haha, I never bother with tolerance levels, I just go all in from the start


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Ha ha the Yellow Kryptonite shot is proably my favourite.


im gonna try 2ml of it on leg day once i get 100% , ive never felt so strong i feel i could pull a tree out the ground when on it .

as for it being good as seo well i must have a 20 inch gun lol really need to jab the other one .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jake87 said:


> If I'm honest the pain I got from burr and Rohm prop was 5times worse than bsi test suspension. The only difference is, the sus hurts as you're injecting


id agree with it stinging when going in , ive built a tolerance to it all except the yellow kryptonite .


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

I've only done Mtren in my pecs and delts... Gonna do quads tomorrow! Love the stuff!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

I thought it was black kryponite that turned him bonkers where he was going around shagging everything in sight ! lol

Man i'm looking forward to getting on this BSI train.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilisi said:


> I used 1ml Mtren, 1ml dbol and 2ml yellow test s, pre workout on my last week of cycle. Fvck, the determination, focus aggression and power I had was emmense.
> 
> I could have Probably beaten The Incredible Hulk, in an arm wrestle.


not if he was on the mtren ds :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

OldManRiver said:


> I thought it was black kryponite that turned him bonkers where he was going around shagging everything in sight ! lol
> 
> Man i'm looking forward to getting on this BSI train.


silver i think it was ? or atleast in the series with the dude from dukes of hazard (i bet they put mtren ds in the tank)


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

tbh, you wouldn't need an excuse to nail this


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

What's the dif between the yellow stuff and the white suspension I have....

Other than colour


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jake87 said:


> What's the dif between the yellow stuff and the white suspension I have....
> 
> Other than colour


the white stuff is just test suspension .

the yellow stuff has an improved formula .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

How long are the crystals going to sit in the muscle, if they dont breakdown into the water, why will they into the blood? My chest has lumps from it and it almost feels theres something in there irritating my muscle.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> How long are the crystals going to sit in the muscle, if they dont breakdown into the water, why will they into the blood? My chest has lumps from it and it almost feels theres something in there irritating my muscle.


good question and im not sure of the answer but i do know pharma test s is the same .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ewen said:


> good question and im not sure of the answer but i do know pharma test s is the same .


Yeah i noticed that. I thought the first batches of the mtren ds didnt have the problems with the crystals. Couldnt it be passed through a filter to get them out, but then again is there hardly any test s in it then?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah i noticed that. I thought the first batches of the mtren ds didnt have the problems with the crystals. Couldnt it be passed through a filter to get them out, but then again is there hardly any test s in it then?


its to do with melting points , water has a lower boiling point than the test s raw so you need to make sure the test s raw is melted in whatever solvents BSI use first then added to the water .

or atleast thats what i understand .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ewen said:


> its to do with melting points , water has a lower boiling point than the test s raw so you need to make sure the test s raw is melted in whatever solvents BSI use first then added to the water .
> 
> or atleast thats what i understand .


Its all fcuking double dutch to me mate but sounds interesting. Could it not then be passed through a filter afterwards to get these bits out. Would make sense to do that. Jabbings an absolute pain having to keep pulling back to clear the needle of the crystal. the first time i just pushed harder and it passed all of a sudden and i shot the whole lot in within a millisecond lol. THAT HURT!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Its all fcuking double dutch to me mate but sounds interesting. Could it not then be passed through a filter afterwards to get these bits out. Would make sense to do that. Jabbings an absolute pain having to keep pulling back to clear the needle of the crystal. the first time i just pushed harder and it passed all of a sudden and i shot the whole lot in within a millisecond lol. THAT HURT!


haha i bet .

worth a try though .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ewen said:


> haha i bet .
> 
> worth a try though .


How do you do that then, ive got a sieve in the kitchen?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> How do you do that then, ive got a sieve in the kitchen?


lol .


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

500mg of VITAMIN C try that you'll soon be deadlift 1000lbs.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> 500mg of VITAMIN C try that you'll soon be deadlift 1000lbs.


up your dose and you might deadlift 10lbs one day .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Any reason why you can't drink the test s, as you can the winni depot?


no its only like andriol although it will be broken down by the liver like dbol also same with mtren .

and winny tastes fcuking foul .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

chilisi said:


> Any reason why you can't drink the test s, as you can the winni depot?


With the crystals it would be like that alcohol you can buy with bits of gold leaf in that cut your throat and booze goes into the blodstream really quick. WQould probably turn into superman.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilisi said:


> I'd rather down the milky one than inject it. But it does taste rough.


id be tempted to chug the whole bottle .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> With the crystals it would be like that alcohol you can buy with bits of gold leaf in that cut your throat and booze goes into the blodstream really quick. WQould probably turn into superman.


chew the vial and swallow :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ewen said:


> chew the vial and swallow :lol:


Lol.


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

For first time use how many ml would you guys reccomend? Also is it site specific, i.e jab legs on leg day, pecs on chest day etc...


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

The milky test susp doesn't sting going in for me, just takes a couple days to load the slin pin! Lol

I've started backloading it now though so not a problem

I didn't realise they'd made another one though


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

chilisi said:


> Nice. Ill get my tight red pants out!


Ive already got mine on.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> The milky test susp doesn't sting going in for me, just takes a couple days to load the slin pin! Lol
> 
> I've started backloading it now though so not a problem
> 
> I didn't realise they'd made another one though


So much better backloading! Means the pins nice and sharp still to jab, seems its much blunter when its been through a vial.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

chilisi said:


> The Yellow one is special


You find it loads up easier then?



Suprakill4 said:


> So much better backloading! Means the pins nice and sharp still to jab, seems its much blunter when its been through a vial.


It's the time more than anything, when I was doing peps I'd load 5 doses in one pin and use it all day, does get a little blunt on the last shot!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

jake87 said:


> Not sure, it doesn't give me aggression but good for training the muscle group you jab in


Does that work? do you just jab each one with a slin pin or something?


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

dbaird said:


> Does that work? do you just jab each one with a slin pin or something?


all ive done is half a ml in each rear delt or each bicep so far. completely changed the way i approach rear delt training because you feel the muscle contract so much more


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jake87 said:


> all ive done is half a ml in each rear delt or each bicep so far. completely changed the way i approach rear delt training because you feel the muscle contract so much more


Did your biceps look stupidly bigger than they ever have?


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Did your biceps look stupidly bigger than they ever have?


yes pretty much like i had used synthol in them.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jake87 said:


> yes pretty much like i had used synthol in them.


Ha ha, mine too, my training partner looked and pointed at my arms and just said "what the fcuk!" i hadnt looked at that point and they just looked like they didnt belong on my body lol.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

jake87 said:


> all ive done is half a ml in each rear delt or each bicep so far. completely changed the way i approach rear delt training because you feel the muscle contract so much more


What dose is it per ml? And whats your current cycle? if you don't mind me asking


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

chilisi said:


> It's super smooth, just like their dbol and Mtren. And is a bright yellow colour. Looks Nuclear.


I've tried the whole water based "RANGE"... and the Mtren DS is my fave, simply on a bang per ml basis!!

Last night I just pinned the NEW winny (even more toxic waste looking than the mtren DS!!!! first time i've seen fluro green/yellow winny- think its going to be their trademark...)

Anyway, NEW WINNY IS AWSOME.... they've FIXED the killer pip it had before- MY COMP PREP IS NOW READY!!!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

jake87 said:


> all ive done is half a ml in each rear delt or each bicep so far. completely changed the way i approach rear delt training because you feel the muscle contract so much more


definitely another advantage... and I do prefer it to synthol, having used both... with synthol I was in PAIN training, and had to back of the weights; with the waters you get swelling, but an IMPROVED workout out... me likey A LOT!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

lol I think @ausbuilt has the christmas spirit in a big way


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

OldManRiver said:


> lol I think @ausbuilt has the christmas spirit in a big way


um, there's a lot christmas lunches/functions/parties this week at work, I'm happy :thumb: I am not inebriated at wokr... I know coz i can stil spel inebriated..


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Im getting pip already from this deca/test....

I'm not sure if it was the gear of the way I pinned

I loaded my syringe up and attached a 1 inch slin needle on the barrel and jabbed fine, but the oil was a little thick for the needle I was jabbing my right quad and used my left hand to hold the barrel while I pushed the plunger with my right hand

But while I was doing this I did not notice the needle had been pulling out and I must have been shooting half of it sub q so I pushed it back in and i got the other 1ml deep

I'm hoping it was just the way I f¤cked the jab up


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> I've tried the whole water based "RANGE"... and the Mtren DS is my fave, simply on a bang per ml basis!!
> 
> Last night I just pinned the NEW winny (even more toxic waste looking than the mtren DS!!!! first time i've seen fluro green/yellow winny- think its going to be their trademark...)
> 
> Anyway, NEW WINNY IS AWSOME.... they've FIXED the killer pip it had before- MY COMP PREP IS NOW READY!!!


you`ve just made my mind up on next years blast running up to my bodypower comp 

test

deca

eq

dbol

oxy

inj winny

pre w/o gear .

slin

gh



and peps if i can handle the pinning .


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> um, there's a lot christmas lunches/functions/parties this week at work, I'm happy :thumb: I am not inebriated at wokr... I know coz i can stil spel inebriated..


Not inebriated at *wokr* ! LOL you sure about that ? :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> you`ve just made my mind up on next years blast running up to my bodypower comp
> 
> test
> 
> ...


How come no tren for the strength gains ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

OldManRiver said:


> How come no tren for the strength gains ?


i`ll be event training so the deca will help joints and tren would kill my cv .


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

ewen said:


> i`ll be event training so the deca will help joints and tren would kill my cv .


Oh aye, I didn't think of that. Shame Tren gives the CV system a hammering. As the Oxy's will lubricate the joints, shame there's no magic number to get loads off Tren without the sides.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

OldManRiver said:


> Oh aye, I didn't think of that. Shame Tren gives the CV system a hammering. As the Oxy's will lubricate the joints, shame there's no magic number to get loads off Tren without the sides.


thats what the winny and pre w/o are for all the gains with little sides .

hopefully lol


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

dbaird said:


> What dose is it per ml? And whats your current cycle? if you don't mind me asking


100mg/ml. course not mate although im just doing 250mg enanthate every 9 days until feburary along with a couple ml of suspension every now and then


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

like the sound of their test suspension, but for oils I will stick with JDL, far better value. and I am sure the quality is second to none.


----------



## rippeddown (May 7, 2011)

What's the word on the TMTE ? Was going to buy separates from ROHM.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> I've tried the whole water based "RANGE"... and the Mtren DS is my fave, simply on a bang per ml basis!!
> 
> Last night I just pinned the NEW winny (even more toxic waste looking than the mtren DS!!!! first time i've seen fluro green/yellow winny- think its going to be their trademark...)
> 
> Anyway, NEW WINNY IS AWSOME.... they've FIXED the killer pip it had before- MY COMP PREP IS NOW READY!!!


That's good to know, winny is my favourite, because I'd be fcuked if it was anything like the inj dbol I tried! Stings like hell and gave me gyno symptoms after 5 shots! Lol


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

@ausbuilt How many times ED are you pinning the winny?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

reading all these reviews and threads gets me ubbbeerr excited lol

once ive got xmas out of the way im loading up on bsi goodies and going to be some big weights shifted

you guys have sold BSI good and proper haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

rippeddown said:


> What's the word on the TMTE ? Was going to buy separates from ROHM.


word is its gtg


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

would like to see what the 1rip combined with mtren ds would do when tightening up, ffs bet that combo will have you jacked to ****. Im sat here an hour after training, shot mtren ds about 3 hours ago wired to **** lol sure theres fukin eph in it!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

need to get my hands on mtren sounds like its the best pre-workout out there..can it be injected sub-q?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Can't wait to get started......


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> need to get my hands on mtren sounds like its the best pre-workout out there..can it be injected sub-q?


I used to jab ace sub q and Im I would assume you can jab mtren the same as ace....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you could jab it subq but IM is without doubt the best way to jab it , muscle has more blood flow meaning jabbing IM gets the stuff in your system working faster .


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> would like to see what the 1rip combined with mtren ds would do when tightening up, ffs bet that combo will have you jacked to ****. Im sat here an hour after training, shot mtren ds about 3 hours ago wired to **** lol sure theres fukin eph in it!


I'll let you know! Lol

I'm on the one rip now and doing the combo(minus the dbol) on w/o days

Only been 9 days but the one rip I'm finding pretty good already and no pip, which is a bonus with eod jabs!


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> I'll let you know! Lol
> 
> I'm on the one rip now and doing the combo(minus the dbol) on w/o days
> 
> Only been 9 days but the one rip I'm finding pretty good already and no pip, which is a bonus with eod jabs!


is the one rip BSI? How much you running? Ai or Nolva? Think this is my next cycle with BSI pre workout shots.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Elvis82 said:


> is the one rip BSI? How much you running? Ai or Nolva? Think this is my next cycle with BSI pre workout shots.


Yes it's bsi mate, 1.5ml EOD topped up with 1ml global britannic tren A

Equates to roughly 350mg test, 350mg mast and 700mg tren

Just nolva at 20mg ED, I won't have any estrogen issues on that dose of test so it's just me being cautious tbh


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

cas said:


> Im getting pip already from this deca/test....
> 
> I'm not sure if it was the gear of the way I pinned
> 
> ...


I no pip today what so ever


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

I got a question for you fella's.

Looking at this Equitrentest 1000 (500/250/250) I'm all game for this actually, question is,Could someone pin 3ml per site of such a heavy solution, do you think this would cause the muscle to crash, or since EQ is an acting solvent this should be ok?

Any thoughts?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

iElite said:


> I got a question for you fella's.
> 
> Looking at this Equitrentest 1000 (500/250/250) I'm all game for this actually, question is,Could someone pin 3ml per site of such a heavy solution, do you think this would cause the muscle to crash, or since EQ is an acting solvent this should be ok?
> 
> Any thoughts?


why would 3ml hurt but 1ml not ?


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

I've been pinning 0.5ml of Test Suspension + Methyl-Tren (1ml each bicep) on bicep days and then doing my workout 45 minutes later. The pumps have been great but last night I jabbed and began my workout within 10 minutes. The bicep pumps I got last night were ridiculous; almost verging on unbearable lol.

Arms today are in agony and I can't straighten them out. I can also see blatant new stretch marks which makes me think they must be growing.

Moral of the story is, BSI gear is goo sh*t :thumb:


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

ewen said:


> why would 3ml hurt but 1ml not ?


Welcome math would suggest it's 3 times as much. I don't care about the Bro science with this.

Not to long ago I was pinning 4ml of Test400, A few days later the PIP was unbearable, well known brand, used it lots previously with no issue's. It seems to spread around my knee, all down my leg, left me nearly unable to walk. My GP knows the score and has done for a while, actually close family friend. His opinion was the oil had no dispursed properly and had caused severe the muscle to crash, tear.

I'm not sure how much of what he said is accurated, it probably didn't help I went squatting later that day 

Normally, more oil of a high concentration = more PIP.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

iElite said:


> Welcome math would suggest it's 3 times as much. I don't care about the Bro science with this.
> 
> Not to long ago I was pinning 4ml of Test400, A few days later the PIP was unbearable, well known brand, used it lots previously with no issue's. It seems to spread around my knee, all down my leg, left me nearly unable to walk. My GP knows the score and has done for a while, actually close family friend. His opinion was the oil had no dispursed properly and had caused severe the muscle to crash, tear.
> 
> ...


maths would suggest its 750mg of test and 750mg of tren 1500 of eq , ok so inject these seperatly you will not get pip if using bsi version , add them in a mix using eq as a solvent and use eo around 35% and the answer is no pip .

is that non broscience enough


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

ewen said:


> maths would suggest its 750mg of test and 750mg of tren 1500 of eq , ok so inject these seperatly you will not get pip if using bsi version , add them in a mix using eq as a solvent and use eo around 35% and the answer is no pip .
> 
> is that non broscience enough


Just looking for re-assurance, and thats enough for me. I know a lot of us are well into BSI at the moment, and wanted to check with you guys, since you love this ****.

I'll crack on. Cheers mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

iElite said:


> Just looking for re-assurance, and thats enough for me. I know a lot of us are well into BSI at the moment, and wanted to check with you guys, since you love this ****.
> 
> I'll crack on. Cheers mate.


i do think `pip` is caused by missing that sweet spot from time to time , i dont jab quads as they hurt if you get it wrong .


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Going to give the mtren ds a try in the new year once i've chewed through all my dbol tabs :thumbup1:


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

iElite said:


> I got a question for you fella's.
> 
> Looking at this Equitrentest 1000 (500/250/250) I'm all game for this actually, question is,Could someone pin 3ml per site of such a heavy solution, do you think this would cause the muscle to crash, or since EQ is an acting solvent this should be ok?
> 
> Any thoughts?


I think you will be ok with 3ml per site as long as you have used that site before and have done 3ml before. Maybe you could split the dose for the first week just to be on the safe side then load up 3ml the next week.

I run 2ml a week of BSI Test/Tren 500 and love it, completely pip free. The only side effects are night sweats, muscles getting bigger and fat loss.:laugh:


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

i think im going to use 50mg of test sus a day to kick start my cycle next year. i dont think it has enough benefits using it purely for the occasional workout on its own


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

So tempted to go for the equitrentest and get some MTren DS to try out too.Never used EQ before,for those who have is all this about having to run it for 16-20 true or would it still be worthwhile running it say 10-12 weeks?


----------



## SS29 (Nov 20, 2008)

GolfDelta said:


> So tempted to go for the equitrentest and get some MTren DS to try out too.Never used EQ before,for those who have is all this about having to run it for 16-20 true or would it still be worthwhile running it say 10-12 weeks?


12 is acceptable if you have a big front load of EQ. It's all a numbers game. Longer is obviously better with this compound, but assuming you will be running other compounds along side it AND you have a heavy front load then you should be good to go.


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

What does BSI stand for

Is this a UK lab or what any one know


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

artex said:


> What does BSI stand for
> 
> Is this a UK lab or what any one know


I'll find out about the abbreviation.

Yes they are UK based.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Contest said:


> I've been pinning 0.5ml of Test Suspension + Methyl-Tren (1ml each bicep) on bicep days and then doing my workout 45 minutes later. The pumps have been great but last night I jabbed and began my workout within 10 minutes. The bicep pumps I got last night were ridiculous; almost verging on unbearable lol.
> 
> Arms today are in agony and I can't straighten them out. I can also see blatant new stretch marks which makes me think they must be growing.
> 
> Moral of the story is, BSI gear is goo sh*t :thumb:


My stretch marks have got worse too from one session with it.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

iElite said:


> I'll find out about the abbreviation.
> 
> Yes they are UK based.


Sure it says made in Frankfurt on the bottle lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> So tempted to go for the equitrentest and get some MTren DS to try out too.Never used EQ before,for those who have is all this about having to run it for 16-20 true or would it still be worthwhile running it say 10-12 weeks?


well i would say there's no point running a cycle that's only 10-12 weeks; all the medical studies, on healthy men, running 600mg/week ran for TWENTY weeks, and even discuss that perhaps results would be better if run longer.

Where does this theory of 8-10-12 week cycles come from? its bro science....



artex said:


> What does BSI stand for
> 
> Is this a UK lab or what any one know


Bull$hitting Superstars International

Bulk Steroids International

Bulk Steroids Internal

Buff Seniors International

does it matter? :lol:

Of course their a UK lab... as if anyone could be ar$ed importing ready vials from another country... if they did they would be from china... no one would bring from within the EU, and certainly not Germany.... and for those who are surprised, Lixus was NOT made in Austria, and Fuerza is NOT made in Spain...


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

and there was me thinking i was upperclassing using gear from geneva


----------



## XMS (Jun 23, 2011)

i've searched google and found out what it stands for

British Standards Institution

quite easy to find really dont know what the fuss is about


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> well i would say there's no point running a cycle that's only 10-12 weeks; all the medical studies, on healthy men, running 600mg/week ran for TWENTY weeks, and even discuss that perhaps results would be better if run longer.
> 
> Where does this theory of 8-10-12 week cycles come from? its bro science....
> 
> ...


It did make me chuckle when i read the made in Frankfurt bit PMSL!!!

As if they are going to put something like "made in Kent", would be stupid.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> *well i would say there's no point running a cycle that's only 10-12 weeks; all the medical studies, on healthy men, running 600mg/week ran for TWENTY weeks, and even discuss that perhaps results would be better if run longer.*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


I wasn't intending on running a 10-12 week total cycle I was thinking about running it for 10-12 weeks then switching to a rip blend for 8 weeks as part of a comp prep.Never competed before so unsure on the best route to take.I am aware of that study about 600mg test being run for 20 weeks you post it every other post..... :tongue:


----------



## XMS (Jun 23, 2011)

oh i've got more

British Standards Institution

British Standards Institute

Bachelor of Science in Intelligence

Body substance isolation

Boeing Services International, Inc.

Basic Shipping Instructions

bloodstream infections

Building Systems Institute

Bundesamt fuer Sicherheit in der Infor&#8230;

Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Inform&#8230;

Business Services Instructor

Basic Shipping Instruction

Boeing Services International

British Standard Institute

Base Support Installation

Basic Services Interface

Behavioural Science Institute

Binary Synchronous Interface

bloodstream infection

Boeing Services Incorporated

Borderline Syndrome Index

Brain Science Institute

Brief Symptom Inventory

British Society for Immunology

British Society of Immunology

Backplane Signaling Interface

Backplane Signaling Interrupt

Backward Status Indicators

Backward Status Information

Bandeiraea Simplicifolia Isolectin

Base slot indicator

Baseband Serial Interface

Battlefield Systems Institute

Battlefield Systems Integration

behavior status inventory

Behavioural Status Index

Bentley Systems, Incorporated

Biochemical Society of Israel

biogenic silica

BioSystems International

BiSynchronous Interface

Bit Sequence Independence

Bit Sequence Integrity

Bit-Stream Information

Block Statement Iterator

blood stream infection

Blue Square - Israel Ltd.

blue-shifted intermediate

blunt splenic injury

bone scan index

bone strength index

Booster Situation Indicator

Boot Sizing Inserts

BoreScope Inspection

Botanical Society of Israel

bound serum iron

boundary shift integral

Bradford Somatic Inventory

brain symmetry index

Brasair Transportes Aereos

breath sound intensity

Brief Symptom Index

British Standard Institution

British Standards Institution aka BSI&#8230;

Building Societies Institute

Building Stone Institute

Bum Sex Index


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

anyone know why an owl on bsi logo? LOL

seriously tho who cares!!! this bsi trenE is liquid gold. I really hope bsi stick around for a long time!

PIP used to drive me nuts with other labs, and often found many were under-dosed. i absoloutly KNOW this trenE is working LOL

i've got visible abs!!! never had them before so really happy about it. also, i've never been vascular even whilst training. but now when im training i can see the pumped up muscle and veins looking like they are going to explode!!

if carlsberg made tren!! LOL


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

Englishman said:


> I think you will be ok with 3ml per site as long as you have used that site before and have done 3ml before. Maybe you could split the dose for the first week just to be on the safe side then load up 3ml the next week.
> 
> I run 2ml a week of BSI Test/Tren 500 and love it, completely pip free. The only side effects are night sweats, muscles getting bigger and fat loss.:laugh:


I've just got two bottles of this and am planning on running an 8 week cycle. I'm 24 years old, 5"10, 12% bf, 193 lbs. Bearing in mind this is going to be my first cycle, how do you think I'll get on? P.S How old are you? Just curious..


----------



## XMS (Jun 23, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> Of course their a UK lab... as if anyone could be ar$ed importing ready vials from another country... if they did they would be from china... no one would bring from within the EU, and certainly not Germany.... and for those who are surprised, Lixus was NOT made in Austria, and Fuerza is NOT made in Spain...


fuerza must be made in spain, half there website is in spanish! well broken spanish, infact the sort of translation you get using google translate


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

WrightStar said:


> I've just got two bottles of this and am planning on running an 8 week cycle. I'm 24 years old, 5"10, 12% bf, 193 lbs. Bearing in mind this is going to be my first cycle, how do you think I'll get on? P.S How old are you? Just curious..


I think 500mg of tren e for a first cycle is unwise tbh.It's a high dose and once it's in your system it will take a while to get out due to the ester so if you encounter any bad sides you'll need to ride it out.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

anyone got any BSI pictures to post up? Want to have a look see


----------



## glennb1980 (Dec 13, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> I think 500mg of tren e for a first cycle is unwise tbh.It's a high dose and once it's in your system it will take a while to get out due to the ester so if you encounter any bad sides you'll need to ride it out.


what this lad said!!!! run tren a for a course see how u get on with that as tren is a totaly different beast


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

WrightStar said:


> I've just got two bottles of this and am planning on running an 8 week cycle. I'm 24 years old, 5"10, 12% bf, 193 lbs. Bearing in mind this is going to be my first cycle, how do you think I'll get on? P.S How old are you? Just curious..


if you do 2mL week (500mg test, 500mg tren) you'll do very well for the 10weeks; i'd add a 3rd bottle... as 10 weeks is a bit short.

make sure you take 20mg/day nolvadex from the start.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Can I pull this tab off the top of the vial without the rubber stopper falling out?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

cas said:


> Can I pull this tab off the top of the vial without the rubber stopper falling out?


i wouldnt, keeps it hygenic


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

cas said:


> Can I pull this tab off the top of the vial without the rubber stopper falling out?


 :lol: Of course you can! Just peel to where the straight line is then sort of pull it back and forth and it'll tare cleanly


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

WrightStar said:


> I've just got two bottles of this and am planning on running an 8 week cycle. I'm 24 years old, 5"10, 12% bf, 193 lbs. Bearing in mind this is going to be my first cycle, how do you think I'll get on? P.S How old are you? Just curious..


You will make fantastic gains with that amount, but as it is your first cycle and using Tren i would do 1ml for the first week or two. Just to see if you can handle the Tren effect. Also in my opinion i would cycle for at least 16/20 weeks.

BSI Test/Tren will not let you down. :thumb:

As you asked i'm 41 mate, and loving training as if i were 18 again. Been training since i was 17, had 4 years off when i had my first child and started back again 5th Jan this year.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

glennb1980 said:


> what this lad said!!!! run tren a for a course see how u get on with that as tren is a totaly different beast


think you mean test, then run tren.

Anyway, no reason not to run a test/tren cycle.

My wife's running 300mg/week tren; she can only manage 100mg/week test prop max normally. she can run as much tren as deca so far... though technically she should be able to run more deca.. but she's growing so well, no need to run more.

If a woman (28 yo) can run 100mg tren ace+ 200mg tren e/week, if a guys says its so "harsh" i will say he's not even a pu$$y....


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> anyone got any BSI pictures to post up? Want to have a look see




there you go bud!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> anyone got any BSI pictures to post up? Want to have a look see


heres a selection


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

jake87 said:


> heres a selection
> 
> View attachment 104684


itss..... beautiful... :crying:


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

lol it will continue to look like that for another 8 weeks


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Well thats weird the aquatest has made in geneva but the deca/test has made in frankfurt whether its made in them places or not you would think the lab would keep same place on all labels


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Rottee said:


> Well thats weird the aquatest has made in geneva but the deca/test has made in frankfurt whether its made in them places or not you would think the lab would keep same place on all labels


Not sure it matters really, I've got some vials with gold tops!

I've also got 2 vials of mtren, same label and batch number and 1 is orange and the other is clear! Lol

It's an ugl end of the day!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Rottee said:


> Well thats weird the aquatest has made in geneva but the deca/test has made in frankfurt whether its made in them places or not you would think the lab would keep same place on all labels


good spot! using both atm and they seem good, jabbed the susp in bis and tris and it does seem to be working. jake87 is yours the same?


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

is it childish that i want my aquabol to be that colour


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> Not sure it matters really, I've got some vials with gold tops!
> 
> I've also got 2 vials of mtren, same label and batch number and 1 is orange and the other is clear! Lol
> 
> It's an ugl end of the day!


Have opened them both ?

As I have one that looks clear but comes out yellowish


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

don1 said:


> Have opened them both ?
> 
> As I have one that looks clear but comes out yellowish


Well there is def a difference in colour just from looking at the vials mate

My point is the batch numbers are the same when its blatantly 2 different ones!!

We're not dealing with Bayer schering so it's to be expected! Lol


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Ugls are guna hav some flaws but if reps good and it works who cares what batch number or top colour is


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> View attachment 104682
> View attachment 104683
> 
> 
> there you go bud!


made in Germany? lol, yeah right.

maybe Angela Merkel users it for shrugs ha.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Little stu said:


> Ugls are guna hav some flaws but if reps good and it works who cares what batch number or top colour is


My point exactly


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Mine just arrived today, I like the Anabolic Owl logo. lol


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> made in Germany? lol, yeah right.
> 
> maybe Angela Merkel users it for shrugs ha.


some in Germany n some in Switzerland lol Very random!


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Has anyone tried BSI's test prop? It's 150mg per ml, rather than the usual 100mg/ml.

I use a lot of test prop - 6 week cycles, 4 times a year. That means I spend half the year doing eod injections. Once you find a prop that you like, you stick with it.

A pip-free, higher potency test prop is the holy grail, and these BSI oils seem to have wildcat concentrations, without crippling people and having them sleep on one side at night.

Any feedback on the BSI test prop, and other short esters, would be very welcome. Right now, my favourite prop is alpha pharma testorapid.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

No it's 100mg/ml


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

i done .5ml in each tricep tonight. cant fvcking wait to see what they look like swollen up in the next couple of days


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

don1 said:


> No it's 100mg/ml


Oh, is it? I was looking at it on a website earlier, and could have sworn it was higher. I'm at work right now, and our firewall stops access to most steroid websites.

Prochem test prop feels a little bit underdosed compared to alpha pharma, but I prefer vials over ampoules. I hate snapping those little glass stinkbombs, you're stuck using multiples of 1ml.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Got my bsi source getting it straight after Xmas yippee sad really when all u want is gear lol


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Zorrin said:


> Oh, is it? I was looking at it on a website earlier, and could have sworn it was higher. I'm at work right now, and our firewall stops access to most steroid websites.
> 
> Prochem test prop feels a little bit underdosed compared to alpha pharma, but I prefer vials over ampoules. I hate snapping those little glass stinkbombs, you're stuck using multiples of 1ml.


 Their mast p is 150


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

don1 said:


> Their mast p is 150


Oh, that's probably what i got it confused with. i'm currently using the 100mg/ml Prochem Mast P.

Its hard to judge the quality of masteron, but test prop is the easiest to judge. You can tell after one or two shots how good it is.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Zorrin said:


> Oh, that's probably what i got it confused with. i'm currently using the 100mg/ml Prochem Mast P.
> 
> Its hard to judge the quality of masteron, but test prop is the easiest to judge. You can tell after one or two shots how good it is.


Well there one rip you can tell in hours , my balls start dancing lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jake87 said:


> i done .5ml in each tricep tonight. cant fvckingr wait to see what they look like swollen up in the next couple of days


Haha Greg valintino :lol:


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

LOL @ this thread.

Anyone used there TMTE yet? Looks really good.


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for the advice dude but, following on from what Aus said the other night, with the 500mg Test E it'll prove an absolute winner with the Tren E as Tren apparently works wonders with higher estrogen levels. I'm going to brave out the potential sides.


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

Aus I appreciate how precise and to the point you are with how results are dose dependent and your advice is very well received and respected but level with me and inform me of just how bad the sides are to be expected. And if you've any tips to counter them (sweats, shakes & insomnia) apart from using an AI for potential gyno, HCG to counter atrophy, etc etc.. Cheers mate!


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for that fella! So, back in your heyday did you ever cycle with Tren E around my age and, if so, what were the side effects you experienced? I am getting quite excited about seeing just how much I can make my body composition change with lean mass gains and fat loss  just want to go into it with a wealth of knowledge from you vets


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

WrightStar said:


> Aus I appreciate how precise and to the point you are with how results are dose dependent and your advice is very well received and respected but level with me and inform me of just how bad the sides are to be expected. And if you've any tips to counter them (sweats, shakes & insomnia) apart from using an AI for potential gyno, HCG to counter atrophy, etc etc.. Cheers mate!


its pretty simple for most AAS: dose=response (positive)+ sides (negative); so as dose increases, so do results, and so do sides, HOWEVER, none are proportional. What this means is, on 1g of tren, am fine; wouldn't know. On 2g I get bad trensomnia (i'm typing this at 2:04am, and got get up at 8am) and on 3.2g (just pinned yesterday).... oh god, I have sweat running down me/soaked t-shirt while eating a burger (2 plus fries actually) at in a diner after training this evening... my decision based on the above? i'm taking time of work tomorrow, to mid jan; I'm sticking to the 3.2g of tren (I wouldn't if I had to go the office)...

500mg of tren? you should be fine- my wife is the SAME on 300mg of tren as I am on 10x the dose; thing is, i take 1g of test, and 2g of Eq on top of the 3.2g tren (yes officially, this week is the start of my highest dose ever- don't try this at home....)

I DON't recommend an AI on your cycle, I would do 20mg/day nolva for FAR better results (and your choice of 500iu HCG 2x week, OR 50mg Clomid EOD).

there is nothing to stop sweats or trensomnia (well benzo's, perhaps nytol etc); if the sides are to much to deal with for you, you drop your dose to 3ml week instead of 4, if no better try 2ml etc; its that simple. Truth is, 500mg is just not that big a dose/deal as a woman can do 300mg...



WrightStar said:


> Thanks for that fella! So, back in your heyday did you ever cycle with Tren E around my age and, if so, what were the side effects you experienced? I am getting quite excited about seeing just how much I can make my body composition change with lean mass gains and fat loss  just want to go into it with a wealth of knowledge from you vets


the only effect age has, is your body responds better- never had the gains I got from my first cycle (1988, when i was 18).

You're immature, so you lose your temper easier- as you mature this is less of a problem; its about getting to know yourself...

to many on here will assail you with tails of sides etc; but there's nothing you will experience thats not reversible off cycle- except gyno, but thats from the test, not the tren; and simply running nolvadex (cheap, effective) from day 1 of your cycle will prevent this.

I cycled between 18-22 and from 23-25 never came of gear; I was 118kg at my biggest with visible abs (10% BF); i had 7 years with no training at all, go tback into it, and am now 111kg, at 9-10% BF at the moment.. plan to hig 118 at the same BF by end of JAN.

However, I run MASSIVE cycles now 5g-6g (and was on 4g for 20months in a row, now stepped up....still on cycle, and will be until next august); however in my teens, 750mg test and 600mg deca was a usual cycle, and when I was 20 i ran 750 test/1000mg tren (ace, as I also had to do the american thing of a finaplix conversion from cattle pellets; so only ever did it once, as it was such a pain in the ass to do...)

i can't even maintain body mass on 1.5-2g of AAS these days; you respond best, with less gear when younger; hence 4mL of the BSI test-tren is an excellent cycle- you should grow like a weed.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Some of you sound like you are sponsored


----------



## glennb1980 (Dec 13, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> think you mean test, then run tren.
> 
> Anyway, no reason not to run a test/tren cycle.
> 
> ...


couldnt read all of post s3 was playing up again for a change but yes if its the lads first cycle test only, sorry for assuming :blush:


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Aus - do you feel that the higher doses offset the negatives of having more circulating oestrogen? i.e. fat/water retention etc (sans gyno due to nolva helping out there)?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Also - at this point it's probs worth replying to the OP.

BSI Labs - anyone recently used?

Yes, everyone apparently.


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

Got some test 400 that I'll be starting next week and some tren enanthate that I'll use next year

Trying the injectable dbol later, so excited  will report back


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

brandon91 said:


> Got some test 400 that I'll be starting next week and some tren enanthate that I'll use next year
> 
> Trying the injectable dbol later, *so excited *  will report back


So you should be. where are you using it?

Biceps = MASSIVE literally skin tearing pumps, i still cant get over it, only used in biceps once last week for the first time, cant wait for the pull session tonight.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Superhorse said:


> Aus - do you feel that the higher doses offset the negatives of having more circulating oestrogen? i.e. fat/water retention etc (sans gyno due to nolva helping out there)?


and here's the tren trump card:

"... In addition, *progesterone is a highly potent antagonist of the mineralocorticoid receptor* (MR, the receptor for aldosterone and other mineralocorticosteroids). It prevents MR activation by binding to this receptor with an affinity exceeding even those of aldosterone and other corticosteroids such as cortisol and corticosterone."

and

"...Progesterone has a number of physiological effects that are amplified in the presence of estrogen. Estrogen through estrogen receptors upregulates the expression of progesterone receptors.[26] *Also, elevated levels of progesterone potently reduce the sodium-retaining activity of aldosterone, resulting in natriuresis and a reduction in extracellular fluid volume*. Progesterone withdrawal, on the other hand, is associated with a temporary increase in sodium retention (reduced natriuresis, with an increase in extracellular fluid volume) due to the compensatory increase in aldosterone production, which combats the blockade of the mineralocorticoid receptor by the previously elevated level of progesterone."

from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Progesterone

Now from the Cattle studies, we know trenbolone is a PROGESTOGEN (i.e has Progesterone like effects), as it binds to the progesterone receptor 60% as well as Progesterone itself!

Hopefully you can now see why, even though you have high circulating oestrogen, tren reduces the activity of Aldosterone by binding at the mineral corticoid (MC) receptor better... and thus reduces retained salt/water

From a practical perspective, many male and especially female bodybuilders cut using tren ace, as it holds no water.....



Superhorse said:


> Also - at this point it's probs worth replying to the OP.
> 
> BSI Labs - anyone recently used?
> 
> Yes, everyone apparently.


well especially the Equipoise- my order's delayed as they've momentarily run out of equipoise for the Equitren/Equitest mixes that I LIVE on :lol: (am told should be ok by Friday or soon after....)


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

EQ has been pumping out like no tomorrow, it seem's everyone's loving it. As you said, tomorrow on-wards is good to go again.

Are people jabbing the Dbol with Slin pins? And how you finding the gains / site growth if you were to compare it to 50mg Dbol ED Pill form (Obviously no site growth with these)

But would like to see how they match up, as I haven't yet gone for it.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

I did 1.5ml Equi Tren and 1ml test/tren on Tuesday..NO PIP....love it!

Stocked up for a bit too.


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> So you should be. where are you using it?
> 
> Biceps = MASSIVE literally skin tearing pumps, i still cant get over it, only used in biceps once last week for the first time, cant wait for the pull session tonight.


Well it's chest and tri's tonight so I think I'll go for 0.5ml in each pec see how I go, feel euphoric just thinking about it


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

brandon91 said:


> Well it's chest and tri's tonight so I think I'll go for 0.5ml in each pec see how I go, feel euphoric just thinking about it


Please take my advice and dont do the full 0.5 ml in the same place, in the same shot, i would honestly do 2 x 0.25ml shots on each pec spaced apart. I get big swelled lumps when do it all ion one place no matter how much i massage it.


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Please take my advice and dont do the full 0.5 ml in the same place, in the same shot, i would honestly do 2 x 0.25ml shots on each pec spaced apart. I get big swelled lumps when do it all ion one place no matter how much i massage it.


How long do they take to disperse? I put a ml of oil in each pec no issues, is the water different??


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

brandon91 said:


> How long do they take to disperse? I put a ml of oil in each pec no issues, is the water different??


its fine, I do 0.5m in each pec; sometimes 0.5mlx2 in each pec; the trick is, as the slin pin is shallow (8mm) don't push the plunger down to quick- its water based you can put the lot in a flash- but that tends to leave a lump; put it in a bit slower, no issue.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Are you using the slin pin because you are lean or because we can all get away with it with the water based stuff?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Superhorse said:


> Are you using the slin pin because you are lean or because we can all get away with it with the water based stuff?


anyone can. If you're fat, its still sub-q which is fine. But most are not carrying fat on tris/bis/rear delt etc where you would most want to get site growth (small muscle groups).


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> its fine, I do 0.5m in each pec; sometimes 0.5mlx2 in each pec; the trick is, as the slin pin is shallow (8mm) don't push the plunger down to quick- its water based you can put the lot in a flash- but that tends to leave a lump; put it in a bit slower, no issue.


x2 on this, I use 1ml in each pec (0.5mlx4shots) Slow and steady wins the race!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> its fine, I do 0.5m in each pec; sometimes 0.5mlx2 in each pec; the trick is, as the slin pin is shallow (8mm) don't push the plunger down to quick- its water based you can put the lot in a flash- but that tends to leave a lump; put it in a bit slower, no issue.


I still get lumps if i take even 2 minutes to do 0.5ml mate. Its not a lump of oil/water, its swelling brandon.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I still get lumps if i take even 2 minutes to do 0.5ml mate. Its not a lump of oil/water, its swelling brandon.


do you get it in other body parts, or just pecs? what about sub-q?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

im a fattie and jab im with slin pin , sometimes i get a welt that looks like a bee sting on my delts other times my arms look like elephants legs when doing triceps .

all clears in around an hour or so .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> do you get it in other body parts, or just pecs? what about sub-q?


Ive only used it in pecs and once i tried it last week in biceps which the swelling was amazing and 6 days on still seem bigger but with a small muscle like that, a lump is going to cover most of the bicep anyway whereas pec its more noticible that its confined to one little space.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

iElite said:


> Are people jabbing the Dbol with Slin pins? And how you finding the gains / site growth if you were to compare it to 50mg Dbol ED Pill form (Obviously no site growth with these)
> 
> But would like to see how they match up, as I haven't yet gone for it.


the injectable dbol is about 30% more bioavailable than the pill form from memory; and its immediately active, so more effective; however for noticeable site growth, you need to inject daily (for both the swelling and the local absorption) and over a 3-6month period you will gain better in the targeted area- its not that fast, but i and others have done this before (years ago) with vet winny suspension.

Dbol with slin pin is fine; bang for the buck, i use the Mtren DS (as if pinning already, why not have some mtren and test suspension as well as the dbol!)


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> the injectable dbol is about 30% more bioavailable than the pill form from memory; and its immediately active, so more effective; however for noticeable site growth, you need to inject daily (for both the swelling and the local absorption) and over a 3-6month period you will gain better in the targeted area- its not that fast, but i and others have done this before (years ago) with vet winny suspension.
> 
> Dbol with slin pin is fine; bang for the buck, i use the Mtren DS (as if pinning already, why not have some mtren and test suspension as well as the dbol!)


No point making a half assed attempt out of it eh?  Sounds good, 30% is a decent figure, especially when weare talking in Dbol terms. Certainly worth looking into.


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> its fine, I do 0.5m in each pec; sometimes 0.5mlx2 in each pec; the trick is, as the slin pin is shallow (8mm) don't push the plunger down to quick- its water based you can put the lot in a flash- but that tends to leave a lump; put it in a bit slower, no issue.


Gonna go to the exchange now and get some slin pins for this then, so slow and steady and I should be fine? Does it sting going in?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Oops, just realised was having the mtren ds PLUS still having my 50mg dbol oral a day.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

im gonna do a couple of progress pics on my site swelling. this is today, no swelling yet just a bit of DOM type pain. tomorrow or saturday they will look the bolloxs i reckon


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jake87 said:


> im gonna do a couple of progress pics on my site swelling. this is today, no swelling yet just a bit of DOM type pain. tomorrow or saturday they will look the bolloxs i reckon


Look massive already ya big b4stard. Do a proper side tri pose though mate will see progress alot clearer.....


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

im not that big lol just good shape on them puppies..i cant get a decent enough shot of them from the side but just measured them a shade under 18" so will see what happens in the next couple of days.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Back in the UK now and i cant wait to try some BSI! Every1 is ravnig about it!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Some of you sound like you are sponsored


I wish I was sponsored... current cycle is 4mL of Equitren, 4mL Equitest, 4mL Tren extreme... thats 3x vials of each every month... I COULD DO WITH A SPONSOR :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

brandon91 said:


> Gonna go to the exchange now and get some slin pins for this then, so slow and steady and I should be fine? Does it sting going in?


i buy the 0.5ML combined syringe/pin with 30gx8mm tip; not sure how small the free ones are- last i saw they where a 12-15mm tip.. and 27-29g...

should be fine slow and steady, but then again, the reason most rush the job is it can flow fast, and most of all, YES it DOES sting going in...



Suprakill4 said:


> Oops, just realised was having the mtren ds PLUS still having my 50mg dbol oral a day.


no such thing as to much :lol:


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

i find it i get the mostly sickly pain squirting it in rear delts. other site jabs sting a bit nothing to cry about. tried jabbing slow, gets blocked too easily. nice and quick is the best way to go about it


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> i buy the 0.5ML combined syringe/pin with 30gx8mm tip; not sure how small the free ones are- last i saw they where a 12-15mm tip.. and 27-29g...
> 
> should be fine slow and steady, but then again, the reason most rush the job is it can flow fast, and most of all, YES it DOES sting going in...
> 
> no such thing as to much :lol:


Just got them, 12.7mm 29g, should be Ok with them?

On another note my strength shop double ply thor elbow sleeves just came, deffo getting that bench PB today with these and the dbol!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

brandon91 said:


> Just got them, 12.7mm 29g, should be Ok with them?
> 
> On another note my strength shop double ply thor elbow sleeves just came, deffo getting that bench PB today with these and the dbol!


yes, that will be fine; i pin loads, and am a bit of a pu$$y so go for the even smaller needle :blush:

you may need 2ml not 1ml to really get a PB, but the stuff does work...


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> yes, that will be fine; i pin loads, and am a bit of a pu$$y so go for the even smaller needle :blush:
> 
> you may need 2ml not 1ml to really get a PB, but the stuff does work...


I'm gonna stick with the 1ml for now see how I take to it, not looking forward to the sting since I'm a pu$$y too, already sporting a sore shoulder from this isis enanthate!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

brandon91 said:


> I'm gonna stick with the 1ml for now see how I take to it, not looking forward to the sting since I'm a pu$$y too, already sporting a sore shoulder from this isis enanthate!


Its only like a bee sting x 10 mate.


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Its only like a bee sting x 10 mate.


Cheers for that mate, sh!tting myself now


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

Also do you 2 use it 45 or 30 mins before you train?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Awaiting delivery of Mtren DS,I don't even need any more gear I just felt left out!1 hour preworkout recommended?


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

Just jabbed the dbol into my pecs, f*ck me! Weren't lying about the bee sting x 10 me and my mate were nearly reduced to tears. Feels like a family of angry bees are living in my pecs right now


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

brandon91 said:


> Just jabbed the dbol into my pecs, f*ck me! Weren't lying about the bee sting x 10 me and my mate were nearly reduced to tears. Feels like a family of angry bees are living in my pecs right now


 :lol: I was pinning it in my tri's, the sting will go shortly so don't worry!

It's the only pre w/o that stings going in for me! Mtren and the milky Test Susp are no bother at all, the dbol can get to fcuk, Gyno in a vial for me!


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Awaiting delivery of Mtren DS,I don't even need any more gear I just felt left out!1 hour preworkout recommended?


Me too, to get hold of some slin pins for this i guess..

Looking forward to it arriving and trying it out.


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> :lol: I was pinning it in my tri's, the sting will go shortly so don't worry!
> 
> It's the only pre w/o that stings going in for me! Mtren and the milky Test Susp are no bother at all, the dbol can get to fcuk, Gyno in a vial for me!


It's settled for me now, let it sit for a minute then it's gym time. Would rather jab 4ml of prop into my quad with a green, tiny slin pins filled with venom!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

brandon91 said:


> Just jabbed the dbol into my pecs, f*ck me! Weren't lying about the bee sting x 10 me and my mate were nearly reduced to tears. Feels like a family of angry bees are living in my pecs right now


Told you so lol. and fcuking hurts rubbing it too lol. Biceps for me tonight


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Enjoy having a mega pumped chest for a few days though mate, stuffs like fcuking synthol.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

brandon91 said:


> Just jabbed the dbol into my pecs, f*ck me! Weren't lying about the bee sting x 10 me and my mate were nearly reduced to tears. Feels like a family of angry bees are living in my pecs right now


[email protected] i was going to buy some of that....do a subq jab and let me know how you get on....pretty please


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm not sure I want to try Mtren DS anymore....

1) I'm allergic to pee's so 10x Bee stings would probably do me over

2) I like to not hurt...


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

iElite said:


> I'm not sure I want to try Mtren DS anymore....
> 
> 1) I'm allergic to pee's so 10x Bee stings would probably do me over
> 
> 2) I like to not hurt...


Should probs avoid public toilets then mate


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

I've been doing 0.5ml shots x2 pre workout just using Mtren... But today I thought fvck it and pinned 1ml in to each delt... Holy fvck!!!! 

And that's just the Mtren, I can wait so see what 2ml of Mtren DS will be like!!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

cas said:


> [email protected] i was going to buy some of that....do a subq jab and let me know how you get on....pretty please


it DOES sting going in, but you dont feel it after your workout; its only momentary pain, and gone by the end of the workout- and you have an awsome workout!



iElite said:


> I'm not sure I want to try Mtren DS anymore....
> 
> 1) I'm allergic to pee's so 10x Bee stings would probably do me over
> 
> 2) I like to not hurt...


if you train, and not hurt.... you ain't trainin'! not heard of "no pain, no gain???" its a well known Weider Principle :lol:

but seriously, the sting subsides a few minutes, and completely gone by the end of the workout..


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Guys a good tip when injecting is as slow as possible, i find i feel ZERO pip upon injection this way, after jabbing, during training, and afterwards and day after....no pip, that's what I love about this stuff (mtren ds) - could easily jab same bodypart daily no problem.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> it DOES sting going in, but you dont feel it after your workout; its only momentary pain, and gone by the end of the workout- and you have an awsome workout!
> 
> if you train, and not hurt.... you ain't trainin'! not heard of "no pain, no gain???" its a well known Weider Principle :lol:
> 
> but seriously, the sting subsides a few minutes, and completely gone by the end of the workout..


Does it sting subq too?


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Enjoy having a mega pumped chest for a few days though mate, stuffs like fcuking synthol.


chest is nicely pumped, no lumps yet. but they'll probably be here tomorrow ?



cas said:


> [email protected] i was going to buy some of that....do a subq jab and let me know how you get on....pretty please


not a chance this is going subq in my stomach !



ausbuilt said:


> it DOES sting going in, but you dont feel it after your workout; its only momentary pain, and gone by the end of the workout- and you have an awsome workout!
> 
> if you train, and not hurt.... you ain't trainin'! not heard of "no pain, no gain???" its a well known Weider Principle :lol:
> 
> but seriously, the sting subsides a few minutes, and completely gone by the end of the workout..


yeah gave me a decent session, nice pump with energy and aggression. stopped stinging like 5 minutes after the jab and was fine by the time i got to the gym

all in all, if your gonna go for it take ausbuilts advice and jab 2ml, 1ml works but im gonna try 2 next time, and use a smaller muscle. oh and be prepared to to curse yourself as you press the plunger in


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

brandon91 said:


> Just jabbed the dbol into my pecs, f*ck me! Weren't lying about the bee sting x 10 me and my mate were nearly reduced to tears. Feels like a family of angry bees are living in my pecs right now


how much did U pin pal. No sting for me off the bol lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Had my first jab of their Test400 at midday, my ar5e is still aching! Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Had my first jab of their Test400 at midday, my ar5e is still aching! Am I doing it wrong?


First cycle? If so, that's normal.


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

LutherLee said:


> how much did U pin pal. No sting for me off the bol lol


0.5 ml in each pec with a 12.7mm 29g slin pin mate


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

How are people using the MTren DS,how long pre workout?Was thinking 30-60 mins,starting off with half ml each bi or half ml each delt?Also if training back and bi's,if I jab bi's are the pumps that extreme to interfere with my back exercises?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Tom90 said:


> Had my first jab of their Test400 at midday, my ar5e is still aching! Am I doing it wrong?


my ass is sore from 3 ml of it on monday, take some ibruprofen mate, incidentally, when i mixed it with tren e it was all painless lol???


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> How are people using the MTren DS,how long pre workout?Was thinking 30-60 mins,starting off with half ml each bi or half ml each delt?Also if training back and bi's,if I jab bi's are the pumps that extreme to interfere with my back exercises?


If upper body i do 250mcg x 4.....2 x chest, 2 x delts or bi's......train within an hour usually.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Tom90 said:


> Had my first jab of their Test400 at midday, my ar5e is still aching! Am I doing it wrong?


How much you jabbed before their ?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

First jab ever!

Don't have any ibuprofen kicking about but have paracetamol, gonna sink 2 of those and go to bed I think :lol:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> If upper body i do 250mcg x 4.....2 x chest, 2 x delts or bi's......train within an hour usually.


Cheers mate,helpful post.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Tom90 said:


> First jab ever!
> 
> Don't have any ibuprofen kicking about but have paracetamol, gonna sink 2 of those and go to bed I think :lol: [/
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

don1 said:


> you will get pip no matter what for a while, even just from the pin,
> 
> When I started I'd jab then have a hot bath after


I jabbed and went to get some chicken, then went to the gym, had a great shoulder session!


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

3 Weeks in on my BSI Test/Tren and strength is deffo on the up.

Contemplating adding some BSI Mtren DS and inj Winny in too! WOOP ...but might hold out on the winny.

Does inj winny need to be done ed? and the Mtren DS...i train Mon,tue thurs and fri....could i just use it on them days?


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

Aus, you are already the sole ambassador for every young buck that's getting into/already in this game. We, as a community, are your sponsor. I trust that I am speaking on behalf of the collective when I say that your advice is priceless and absolute first class. Thank you man! :beer:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

WrightStar said:


> Aus, you are already the sole ambassador for every young buck that's getting into/already in this game. We, as a community, are your sponsor. I trust that I am speaking on behalf of the collective when I say that your advice is priceless and absolute first class. Thank you man! :beer:


thanks for the kind words, very much appreciated.

I'm not saying anyone should take what I take I hasten to point out, but I do like people to consider facts over bro-science, and thats what i'm all about.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Slightly off topic, any recommendations on stuff to take to help sleep, tren has kicked in after 2n half weeks and im hardly sleeping :thumb:

@ausbuilt @ewen


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mr_Morocco said:



> Slightly off topic, any recommendations on stuff to take to help sleep, tren has kicked in after 2n half weeks and im hardly sleeping :thumb:
> 
> @ausbuilt @ewen


nytol might help , ive heard people mention melatonin not sure how its spelt .


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ewen said:


> nytol might help , ive heard people mention melatonin not sure how its spelt .


if i don't take 2x extra strength nytol's, I'm up all night... I usually swig a few mouthfulls of ice cold vodka to down the nytols and "top up" the effect!

I take 10mg melatonin for GH release with peps anyway pre-bed.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> if i don't take 2x extra strength nytol's, I'm up all night... I usually swig a few mouthfulls of ice cold vodka to down the nytols and "top up" the effect!
> 
> I take 10mg melatonin for GH release with peps anyway pre-bed.


i ought to get some as i have really bad sleep apnea fcuks me over .

wheres best place for them ?

btw i entered your box you now have more room in there :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Im back on fcuking zopis for sleep, just amazing sleep and keep trying to come off but get up in the night and have one lol .


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

ewen said:


> i ought to get some as i have really bad sleep apnea fcuks me over .
> 
> wheres best place for them ?
> 
> btw* i entered your box* you now have more room in there :lol:


you been entering Ausies box lol, that doesnt sound right lol.

Im also in for some sleeping remedies, ive tried nightol and even got some and i cant remember how its called but begins with Z from UP/ADC that didnt realy do much and I had to pay tax on the feckers lol.

so if anyopne knows any sites that sell strong sleeping pills that can be mentioned on here please let me know


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Zopiclone didn't do much, seriously I think you ought to get your doc to refer you to a Sleep Study Unit.

What about the Delta Sleep Inducing Peptides?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ewen said:


> i ought to get some as i have really bad sleep apnea fcuks me over .
> 
> wheres best place for them ?
> 
> btw i entered your box you now have more room in there :lol:


I get melatonin from Biovea.co.uk

Zolpidem is useful, but doesn't agree with some people...

I noticed i've got a bigger box now... last time i take zolpidem....don't remember it happening! :lol:



Suprakill4 said:


> Im back on fcuking zopis for sleep, just amazing sleep and keep trying to come off but get up in the night and have one lol .


expensive solution... but considering it myself as I hit 3.2g of tren this week..



El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> you been entering Ausies box lol, that doesnt sound right lol.
> 
> Im also in for some sleeping remedies, ive tried nightol and even got some and i cant remember how its called but begins with Z from UP/ADC that didnt realy do much and I had to pay tax on the feckers lol.
> 
> so if anyopne knows any sites that sell strong sleeping pills that can be mentioned on here please let me know


yeah, its supposed to be my mrs' box.. :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

latblaster said:


> Zopiclone didn't do much, seriously I think you ought to get your doc to refer you to a Sleep Study Unit.
> 
> What about the Delta Sleep Inducing Peptides?


i already went i woke up every 8 secs on average so never got into rem i was falling asleep standing , i wear a cpap machine with a mask ive had it a year now its a pain but i dont snore and i get to sleep but i never feel fully rested , docs said it improves sleep but it depends on how bad the apnea is , they also said i should lose weight , ive got a 20inch neck and plan on gaining another 5 stone in bodyweight so sleeping pills are seemingly the way to go .


----------



## Lew1s.w (Feb 1, 2012)

I use the nytol one a day for getting me off to sleep, u can get them in boots otc. Boots do their own version thats cheaper


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Zopiclone didn't do much, seriously I think you ought to get your doc to refer you to a Sleep Study Unit.
> 
> What about the Delta Sleep Inducing Peptides?


I felt alittle ill last night so had one when i got home at 6;00 and went to bed, woke up at 9 and had another and in the end didnt have a bad nights sleep.

I preffere valium though but there are just hard to get hold of for me personaly


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> I get melatonin from Biovea.co.uk
> 
> Zolpidem is useful, but doesn't agree with some people...
> 
> ...


haha 

cheers i`ll check it out .


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Been using Biovea Melatonin, if I take 6mgs I sleep well until about 5.30. But will I become tolerant to them, & it lessen the effect?


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Melatonin gives me an awful fuzzy head the next day.

I use Zopis sometimes when Im away at work, not a good drug to be using long term though.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jay Walker said:


> Melatonin gives me an awful fuzzy head the next day.
> 
> I use Zopis sometimes when Im away at work, not a good drug to be using long term though.


yeah i read on bio that if you get a fuzzy head your on too much and if you dont feel rested you need more .

i just bought the 1mg tabs so will see how i fair with that .


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

it seems to be fits and start with bio melatonin, if I have a break from it I wake really refreshed and not tired, after taking for a few days I can feel tired and not rested, but sleep is nearly always decent, i used to just do 3mg then tried 6mg and only once 9mg and felt fuzzy on that.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

quick update, its not the same arm but as i jabbed .5ml bilaterally in each tricep, my right one which is smaller and flatter has improved the most. i took a quick pic but you can see it looks full but for anyone that hasnt tried site shots yet - do it. ifbb secret


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

ewen said:


> yeah i read on bio that if you get a fuzzy head your on too much and if you dont feel rested you need more .
> 
> i just bought the 1mg tabs so will see how i fair with that .


How much is too much? I've been taking them for around 6 months and they still work a treat and I literally bounce out of bed at 6:10 for the gym.

I started on 1mg tab...went to the us and got some of these  I have bought them online since


----------



## uubiduu (Apr 22, 2012)

im looking for something that lets me sleep LONGER. most of the times i have no problem getting into sleep but often i wake up too early in the morning (at 5 am), cannot sleep anymore and im often tired the whole day after then. only thing i tried so far was melatonin 3mg. it helps a bit for deeper sleeping but not really for longr sleeping


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@jake87

Your arm's bigger than my leg ffs!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

uubiduu said:


> im looking for something that lets me sleep LONGER. most of the times i have no problem getting into sleep but often i wake up too early in the morning (at 5 am), cannot sleep anymore and im often tired the whole day after then. only thing i tried so far was melatonin 3mg. it helps a bit for deeper sleeping but not really for longr sleeping


Go do some fasted cardio if you're up at 5am lol


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Tried the MethylTren DS earlier. Would have been more worth doing when I'm not recovering from tonsillitis as it was the feeling of my neck and throat about to explode that killed the workout for me and stopped my Deadlifts early. I did feel strong on it though. I jabbed biceps and quads bi laterally (0.25ml each) and my god did it sting going in lol. Should have opted for traps instead of quad as the continuing pump in the biceps is awesome!


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for the advice all! So Aus, my new year cycle is going to be 2ml of test/tren per week for 10 weeks (may well buy a third to increase cycle to 15 weeks) while running Nolva at 20mg/day and HCG from week 3 onwards at 1000iu.

Running GHRP2 and MODGRF (CJC without DAC) peptides @ 100mcg 3x a day post cycle (week 13) throughout PCT using MedTechs PCT tabs (mix of Nolva and Chlomid).

What do you think to that spec Aus. I'm 24, 12% BF, 5"11, 192 LBS.

As I'm looking for lean mass gains, would a front loader be well advised and, if so, would you recommend Winny or d-bol? Thanks again Aus!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

WrightStar said:


> Thanks for the advice all! So Aus, my new year cycle is going to be 2ml of test/tren per week for 10 weeks (may well buy a third to increase cycle to 15 weeks) while running Nolva at 20mg/day and HCG from week 3 onwards at 1000iu.
> 
> Running GHRP2 and MODGRF (CJC without DAC) peptides @ 100mcg 3x a day post cycle (week 13) throughout PCT using MedTechs PCT tabs (mix of Nolva and Chlomid).
> 
> ...


front loading is one of the most pointless things i've heard of- just take the extra gear and run a longer cycle 16-20 weeks is optimal. 12 weeks an absolute minimum.

I have my doubts regarding the PCT meds; generic pharma from United pharmacies or similar are cheap and far more reliable.

at your age, peps are a waste of £ in my eyes, I'd take more AAS; but its your ££s.



Lee Maggs said:


> I'm going to do 2ml of trentest aswell but thinking of adding 1ml of test 400 aswell.
> 
> Aus do u think I'd be better doing 2ml of trentest & 1ml of test 400 or 3ml of tren test?


doesn't make much of a difference; total dose is what counts; if you feel better on more test then tren, then do the test 400, if not, do more trentest mix. Personally I'd do 3mL of the trentest as you get an extra 100mg/ml in the jab... it all adds up!

I'm all for test (and have run 4g/week for 6months) but find that the results from 1g test and the rest anabolics (1:4 or 1:5 ratio I'm running in total); however I never see a need for less than 500-600mg test- i think thats proven scientifically as the min; after that either add more test or more anabolics depending on what makes you FEEL better/Least sides for me, that's more anabolics.


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

Lew1s.w said:


> I use the nytol one a day for getting me off to sleep, u can get them in boots otc. Boots do their own version thats cheaper


i find ketotifen to be alot better than nytol guys. sh*t knocks me out!


----------



## BenEvens (Dec 23, 2012)

Anyone have any experience with bsi's dbol and test/tren please?


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

BenEvens said:


> Anyone have any experience with bsi's dbol and test/tren please?


Test tren, check @ausbuilt journal

He rates it, check the journal im pretty sure he's using there inj dbol too


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Im just starting my 4th week of test/tren....im a bit stronger...but that's about it...diets been "OK" not gonna say its been great as it hasn't...still been getting a good amount of protein in ed....not noticing anything really in terms of body changes...maybe it will start soon..after all the levels of the enanthate esters will only just be peaking soon. I am stronger though...thatts a definite.

J


----------



## Development (Apr 13, 2011)

Guys, when jabbing the pre w/o stuff... are you using the same slin when doing multiple shots bi-laterally? otheriwse I'm thinking 2 shots in each pec for example uses up 4 slin's...


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Development said:


> Guys, when jabbing the pre w/o stuff... are you using the same slin when doing multiple shots bi-laterally? otheriwse I'm thinking 2 shots in each pec for example uses up 4 slin's...


Yes. Same pin 4 jabs.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Development said:


> Guys, when jabbing the pre w/o stuff... are you using the same slin when doing multiple shots bi-laterally? otheriwse I'm thinking 2 shots in each pec for example uses up 4 slin's...





engllishboy said:


> Yes. Same pin 4 jabs.


same here, but with 1ml i do 4 jabs with 2 pins but only cos the barrells are 0.5ml


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Development said:


> Guys, when jabbing the pre w/o stuff... are you using the same slin when doing multiple shots bi-laterally? otheriwse I'm thinking 2 shots in each pec for example uses up 4 slin's...


I use 4x slin pin/syringes (30gx8mm needle, 0.5ml barrel, 1piece) as I do 2mL



engllishboy said:


> Yes. Same pin 4 jabs.


ouch!!! blunt...


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

ausbuilt said:


> I use 4x slin pin/syringes (30gx8mm needle, 0.5ml barrel, 1piece) as I do 2mL
> 
> ouch!!! blunt...


Nah, it doesn't hurt. I reuse slin pins for hcg shots over and over, which is admittedly subq and not IM. Still, 4 shots with 1 pin is fine... For me at least lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

engllishboy said:


> Nah, it doesn't hurt. I reuse slin pins for hcg shots over and over, which is admittedly subq and not IM. Still, 4 shots with 1 pin is fine... For me at least lol


repeated push through a rubber stopper.... and through skin... man, even if not blunt, surprised you dont have an infection... slin pins are free at the needle exchange... and you can buy them for 20p each..


----------



## j_t (Jul 12, 2006)

Aus, how are finding the equitrentest 1000? It looks to good to be true! Any pip?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

j_t said:


> Aus, how are finding the equitrentest 1000? It looks to good to be true! Any pip?


sorry mate, not tried it yet- i heard the test batch had some PIP, but the production batch is meant to be ok.

I use a combination of EquiTren 750 and Tren Test 500 and add some Tren extreme (well its 4ml of each of those 3 per week, 12mL total, and that gives me 1g test, 3.2g tren and 2g Eq per week). I bought like 20vials of each before they brought out the 1000mg stuff, so may order the equi-tren-test 1000 next pay, just to keep for future use...


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Anyone running the deca test blend?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

baggsy said:


> Anyone running the deca test blend?


I am right now, it will be my third jab of it on tuesday. 2ml each time...


----------



## j_t (Jul 12, 2006)

ausbuilt said:


> sorry mate, not tried it yet- i heard the test batch had some PIP, but the production batch is meant to be ok.
> 
> I use a combination of EquiTren 750 and Tren Test 500 and add some Tren extreme (well its 4ml of each of those 3 per week, 12mL total, and that gives me 1g test, 3.2g tren and 2g Eq per week). I bought like 20vials of each before they brought out the 1000mg stuff, so may order the equi-tren-test 1000 next pay, just to keep for future use...


Oh I see, not to worry, guess I will have to try it for myself and let you know 

Good luck with that cycle, it looks awesome!


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

cas said:


> I am right now, it will be my third jab of it on tuesday. 2ml each time...


You running 4ml a week? You getting any pip? got 3 vials will be starting sooon


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Lee Maggs said:


> How much u using a week?


3ml a week mate...


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

So lads, whats the general consensus on BSI as it stands, thinking about some test/tren so im not shooting lots of ml's, got test400 and tren e atm.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm currently on week 2 of BSI's Test 400 at 600mg/week. I had some injectable Dbol put in the package as a Xmas present :thumb:

I've not really looked into Dbol too much but I'm thinking of taking it whilst on this cycle.

Any chance of some advice? Like when to take, dose, any risks I should know about?

Cheers, Tom.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

not sure theres a right way to use the inj dbol but im going to be jabbing about .4ml in each rear delt/tricep/tricep a day for 4 weeks just before bed


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Are you using different sites because of local growth, or how much the muscle can take?

So it's taken on rest days and training days?


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Tom90 said:


> Are you using different sites because of local growth, or how much the muscle can take?
> 
> So it's taken on rest days and training days?


both..im saving delts and the bigger muscles for eod jabs of prop and masteron

yep use dbol every day

edit: just realised how much of a pin cushion im going on my next cycle....


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

jake87 said:


> not sure theres a right way to use the inj dbol but im going to be jabbing about .4ml in each rear delt/tricep/tricep a day for 4 weeks just before bed


its a good approach to lift those parts; i'd try for 6-8 weeks...



Tom90 said:


> Are you using different sites because of local growth, or how much the muscle can take?
> 
> So it's taken on rest days and training days?


yes, for local growth, daily site shots...


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> yes, for local growth, daily site shots...


Understood.

In your opinion, when would you take it and at what dose?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

baggsy said:


> Anyone running the deca test blend?


I am, 3.3ml a week

3 weeks in 5kg gain

Give my journal a read


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> its a good approach to lift those parts; i'd try for 6-8 weeks...


im going to be using watery test in the same syringe so i think i could drag it out for 6 weeks


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

j_t said:


> Aus, how are finding the equitrentest 1000? It looks to good to be true! Any pip?


i tried some and yes it had some pip after for a few hrs actually got some new batch sitting here , will be trying probly Sunday ! So will update then


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

don1 said:


> i tried some and yes it had some pip after for a few hrs actually got some new batch sitting here , will be trying probly Sunday ! So will update then


hmm... let us know how that goes on Sunday. You (and i think everyone) would know I'm a pu$$y when it comes to PIP


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

baggsy said:


> You running 4ml a week? You getting any pip? got 3 vials will be starting sooon


No only 2ml atm. Yeah I get pip on the same day I do the jab but the day after it is totally fine


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> hmm... let us know how that goes on Sunday. You (and i think everyone) would know I'm a pu$$y when it comes to PIP


Might even try tomoz !!!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

don1 said:


> Might even try tomoz !!!


cool!! just keep posting, i keep drooling at your AVI... :wub:


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> cool!! just keep posting, i keep drooling at your AVI... :wub:


She's coming on well now might put the new one up of her back !!! But then again its probably one of the biggest on here lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

don1 said:


> She's coming on well now might put the new one up of her back !!! But then again its probably one of the biggest on here lol


will take some pics of the wife at the gym on Sunday; she starts her diet on 2nd Jan.... (i'm supposed to, but my bulks been affected by the norovirus for 2 weeks now- hard to eat; so far am 115.5kg, so up 10kg in 3 weeks- but am on 6.2g of AAS! but will look to bulk to 31 jan).


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> will take some pics of the wife at the gym on Sunday; she starts her diet on 2nd Jan.... (i'm supposed to, but my bulks been affected by the norovirus for 2 weeks now- hard to eat; so far am 115.5kg, so up 10kg in 3 weeks- but am on 6.2g of AAS! but will look to bulk to 31 jan).


Still doing well considering then ! What weight you planning on hitting the stage ?

Yeh be nice to some pics hear she's doing really well


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> will take some pics of the wife at the gym on Sunday; she starts her diet on 2nd Jan.... (i'm supposed to, but my bulks been affected by the norovirus for 2 weeks now- hard to eat; so far am 115.5kg, so up 10kg in 3 weeks- but am on 6.2g of AAS! but will look to bulk to 31 jan).


Also how do you feel on that amount of gear as soon as I hit 1.5g and above I feel crap but still a sex maniac !


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for the advice earlier guys.

Just used a slin pin to put 0.5ml of the inj dbol into each tricep :thumb:


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Tom90 said:


> Thanks for the advice earlier guys.
> 
> Just used a slin pin to put 0.5ml of the inj dbol into each tricep :thumb:


What was it like ? Pip ?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

don1 said:


> What was it like ? Pip ?


Absolutely fine mate, zero pip. They were my third and fourth injections ever, too!

The only issue I did have was pushing on the plunger, my slin pins are 0.5ml and when filled with the Dbol, I struggled to get the first 0.25ml in, after that it was a lot easier.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

don1 said:


> Still doing well considering then ! What weight you planning on hitting the stage ?
> 
> Yeh be nice to some pics hear she's doing really well


i'm hoping i'm 100kg (220) on stage... depends on how much muscle i can hold on to- am getting my LBM and Fat mass calculated by Bod Pod in jan; then what i hit the stage with will show how much muscle i loose....



TheBob said:


> 6.2g that sounds like my glutamine dose .... Ya mentalist lol


still behind weeman!!!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

don1 said:


> Also how do you feel on that amount of gear as soon as I hit 1.5g and above I feel crap but still a sex maniac !


well its 4ml of each of:

Equitren 750

trentest 500

tren extreme (300mg/ml)

so its 1g test, 2g Eq, and 3.2g tren/week (i do the pre-workout on leg days only.. LOL got a bit sick of pinning daily... and i dont count it my dose calc).

I actually feel better on this then i did on 4g/test; i think tren, apart from the insomnia, is actually very mild..


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> well its 4ml of each of:
> 
> Equitren 750
> 
> ...


Do you include that 12 ml of oil on your diet sheet ?


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Lee Maggs said:


> How u finding the sides from 750mg of tren? U running 750mg of test or have u added more test to it?


no sides mate....running with 750test also.

might up to 4ml as not seeing much tbh...no night sweats..sleep isnt great but never has been...im a bit stronger but nothing serious at all.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Mild tren? Lol

Is anyone seeing much gain from this lab yet?

I'm on bsi deca/test so obviously its going to take a while for me to see gains tbf...but surely all you guys on tren would be getting some sort of effect by now? Although I think the tren/test are both enth esters arnt they...how long have you guys all been on it for?


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

J.Smith said:


> no sides mate....running with 750test also.
> 
> might up to 4ml as not seeing much tbh...no night sweats..sleep isnt great but never has been...im a bit stronger but nothing serious at all.


So you want more sides ? ( Take some extra test) this is why your getting less sides.

I can do 1g tren 400-600mg test no sides . Test higher bang comes the sweats etc

Only 4 weeks in !


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

ill update again in another few weeks to see how its going


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I'll be ordering a bottle of BSI T400 this month to get me through but will stock up over the coming months! Would be ordering a lot more with cheaper prices but ski holiday is stealing my AAS money!!!

Glad I chose not to order loads of Burr and waiting out for this.

Going to be running test for the whole year so want to make sure I get enough before it (hopefully doesn't) run dry.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Wonder what dose the BSI volleyball teams are on:

http://volley.uib.no/index.php?id=1&section=1&artikkel=77096433

:lol:


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

dusher said:


> Wonder what dose the BSI volleyball teams are on:
> 
> http://volley.uib.no/index.php?id=1§ion=1&artikkel=77096433
> 
> :lol:


good find :lol:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

cas said:


> Mild tren? Lol
> 
> Is anyone seeing much gain from this lab yet?
> 
> I'm on bsi deca/test so obviously its going to take a while for me to see gains tbf...but surely all you guys on tren would be getting some sort of effect by now? Although I think the tren/test are both enth esters arnt they...how long have you guys all been on it for?


trentest is 250/250 of test cyp, tren e.

Actually proper tren is mild... my wife however is sweating like a pig, and still in a t-shirt; she's dropping from 1mL of the tren extreme (1.5mg mtren, 100mg tren ace, 200mg tren e) to 1ml of the ladies mix (50mg tren ace, 100mg tren e) as after 8 weeks she says she can't handle the sweats anymore...

but will be adding orals back for her (tbol most likely) in jan..

I'm fine apart from insomnia (but no sweats) hence posting at all hours of the night/morning! LOL

wife has gone from 74kg to 82kg in the past 8 weeks, i've gone from 105.1 to 115.5kg in the last 3 weeks, since upping from 2g to 6.2g of AAS.. but trying to eat shedloads despite 2 weeks with norovirus....


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

just a kinda out of blue question......been on a decent dose of tren stopped 3 weeks ago, now on 1g test pw, still using mtren ds........anyone having problem or feeling any? my finger nails are white and kinda stripey :-o and im very lethargic,put this down to tren so stopped it as its usually a good indicator for me, but im not a typical hypochondriac but read a post regarding kidney damage and ive about 3 fukin symptoms...and apparently bloodwork can look fine for kidneys until ther down to 10% function, and this is from a guy I know who is now on dialysis, not hearsay, its from the horses mouth....erm doc appoinment i think.........am I being a woman?!? cos I feel run down as **** most days.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Half white, half brown nails

Fingernails that are half white and half brown (brown near the tips) can be a sign of kidney failure, where the kidneys stop working properly. The link is not fully understood, but one theory is that kidney failure causes chemical changes in the blood that encourage melanin (a skin pigment) to be released into the nail bed. It's also possible that kidney failure causes an increase in the number of tiny blood vessels in the nail bed.

It is estimated that up to 40% of people with kidney failure have "half-and-half" fingernails.

Half-and-half nails have also been seen in some people with AIDS and can be seen following chemotherapy.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

im just quite alarmed at how they've changed since the mtren went in, least its good to go!!! pmsl not sure whether to actually get checked out, would prob get bloods done if i did or just have an extended break off the pre wo's?? Had a few weeks on superdrol too which im sure my liver and kidneys loved!


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Jim78 I find SD very harsh but gains are fantastic over 3-4 weeks. Did you find shin splints a killer?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> just a kinda out of blue question......been on a decent dose of tren stopped 3 weeks ago, now on 1g test pw, still using mtren ds........anyone having problem or feeling any? my finger nails are white and kinda stripey :-o and im very lethargic,put this down to tren so stopped it as its usually a good indicator for me, but im not a typical hypochondriac but read a post regarding kidney damage and ive about 3 fukin symptoms...and apparently bloodwork can look fine for kidneys until ther down to 10% function, and this is from a guy I know who is now on dialysis, not hearsay, its from the horses mouth....erm doc appoinment i think.........am I being a woman?!? cos I feel run down as **** most days.


mate just so you know:

"...Anabolic steroids, such as testosterone esters, and the 17?-alkylated steroids oxymetholone and oxandrolone, may play a significant role in the treatment of cachexia associated with AIDS, severe burns and renal failure, where nutrition and standard care have been ineffective, as reviewed by Basaria et al. (2001). Further, nandrolone decanoate has been demonstrated to be effective in countering sarcopaenia in patients receiving dialysis (Johansen et al., 1999, 2006)"

from: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2439524/

Anabolic steroids are used in the TREATMENT of renal failure; they are not the cause of it.

By the way, blood tests are not the most accurate tests for renal failure:

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003610.htm

24 hour urinalysis is a far better predictor.

more likely, a comparison between your blood and urine levels would be used:

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003611.htm

its not true that they can't detect "damage" until 10% "down"

Most important of all, Trenbolone is of the same family as (19-nortestosterone derivative) as Nandrolone (deca, npp) and does not affect the kidneys more than ANY OTHER AAS; many attirbuted tren to kidney issues owing to a change in their urinary colour- but this is in the USA, where the most common tren is tren ace, taken out of finaplix pellets- and it has a deep "rust" colour that also darkens the urine (but DNP makes urine flouro and does not cause any kidney damage either).

lethargy is more often related to suppressed TSH/t4 or T3 levels; tren has been linked to reduced t3 levels on forums as well; though i can't find any science to back it up.

By all means have a urine and blood test (good idea generally) and check for your thyroid levels, this also affects nails, as do some anti-biotics:

"...Diseases:

Disorders that affect the amount of oxygen in the blood (such as abnormal heart anatomy and lung diseases including cancer or infection) may cause clubbing.

Kidney disease can cause a build-up of nitrogen waste products in the blood, which can damage nails.

Liver disease can damage nails.

Thyroid diseases such as hyperthyroidism or hypothyroidism may cause brittle nails or splitting of the nail bed from the nail plate (onycholysis).

Severe illness or surgery may cause horizontal depressions in the nails (Beau's lines).

Psoriasis may cause pitting, splitting of the nail plate from the nail bed, and chronic destruction of the nail plate (nail dystrophy).

Other conditions that can affect the appearance of the nails include systemic amyloidosis, malnutrition, vitamin deficiency, and lichen planus.

Skin cancers near the nail and fingertip can distort the nail. Subungal melanoma is a potentially deadly cancer that will normally appear as a dark streak down the length of the nail.

Darkening of the cuticle associated with a pigmented streak may a sign of an aggressive melanoma.

Poisons:

****nic poisoning may cause white lines and horizontal ridges.

Silver intake can cause a blue nail.

Medications:

Certain antibiotics can cause lifting of the nail from the nail bed.

Chemotherapy medicines can affect nail growth."

from: http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003247.htm


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> trentest is 250/250 of test cyp, tren e.
> 
> Actually proper tren is mild... my wife however is sweating like a pig, and still in a t-shirt; she's dropping from 1mL of the tren extreme (1.5mg mtren, 100mg tren ace, 200mg tren e) to 1ml of the ladies mix (50mg tren ace, 100mg tren e) as after 8 weeks she says she can't handle the sweats anymore...
> 
> ...


When I was on pc tren I never got night sweats, I just couldnt sleep and I was out of breath all the time

10kg in 3 weeks? Damn man!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> mate just so you know:
> 
> "...Anabolic steroids, such as testosterone esters, and the 17?-alkylated steroids oxymetholone and oxandrolone, may play a significant role in the treatment of cachexia associated with AIDS, severe burns and renal failure, where nutrition and standard care have been ineffective, as reviewed by Basaria et al. (2001). Further, nandrolone decanoate has been demonstrated to be effective in countering sarcopaenia in patients receiving dialysis (Johansen et al., 1999, 2006)"
> 
> ...


cheers Aus, my post wasn't to scaremonger, far from it, but i don't take high doses of things like m-tren likely and obv know there can be consequences, gonna try and get to the bottom of it, I do tend to feel burnt out after long tren use, but this time ive used enanthate so could explain even 3 weeks after last shot while im still not feeling 100% in the past with acetate within a week im good as new.

Im back on GH too which could cause the lethargy, in fact so many things that could be causing this and that, had dropped to just test cos normally i feel great on a decent dose, good libido, mood, energy...but very hard work on a morning and few stress related things due to work but who knows, im a miserable bastard 364 days of the year too lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> cheers Aus, my post wasn't to scaremonger, far from it, but i don't take high doses of things like m-tren likely and obv know there can be consequences, gonna try and get to the bottom of it, I do tend to feel burnt out after long tren use, but this time ive used enanthate so could explain even 3 weeks after last shot while im still not feeling 100% in the past with acetate within a week im good as new.
> 
> Im back on GH too which could cause the lethargy, in fact so many things that could be causing this and that, had dropped to just test cos normally i feel great on a decent dose, good libido, mood, energy...but very hard work on a morning and few stress related things due to work but who knows, im a miserable bastard 364 days of the year too lol


mate, never said/read your post as scaremongering- more wanted you to consider other tests as well, as the fingernails and lethargy can have other causes...

a couple of tests can put your mind at ease, or point you in the direction of your problem..


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> just a kinda out of blue question......been on a decent dose of tren stopped 3 weeks ago, now on 1g test pw, still using mtren ds........anyone having problem or feeling any? my finger nails are white and kinda stripey :-o and im very lethargic,put this down to tren so stopped it as its usually a good indicator for me, but im not a typical hypochondriac but read a post regarding kidney damage and ive about 3 fukin symptoms...and apparently bloodwork can look fine for kidneys until ther down to 10% function, and this is from a guy I know who is now on dialysis, not hearsay, its from the horses mouth....erm doc appoinment i think.........am I being a woman?!? cos I feel run down as **** most days.


how you getting on mate? ive had back problems since using bsi gear but i dont think its kidneys think ive just pulled or strained something, lower back, probs down to my over training, thought id see how your getting on tho?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

zack amin said:


> how you getting on mate? ive had back problems since using bsi gear but i dont think its kidneys think ive just pulled or strained something, lower back, probs down to my over training, thought id see how your getting on tho?


Im on a gram of test 400 now mate, ironically past two days ive felt pretty good, i know when ive had enough on tren as i get to point where i feel extreme exhaustion, i drive alot in my job on the gas and can be tiring as work lots of hours, the powerlifting and CNS being kicked to ****, think everything just comes to a head sometimes and i need to back off, sex drive pretty ****ed up too even on a gram of gear, think il be making a trip to doctors and playing on that and mentioning other stuff, obviously keep the gear usage out of the conversation. Cheers for asking bud...nails stil white-ish lol


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Jim78 said:


> Im on a gram of test 400 now mate, ironically past two days ive felt pretty good, i know when ive had enough on tren as i get to point where i feel extreme exhaustion, i drive alot in my job on the gas and can be tiring as work lots of hours, the powerlifting and CNS being kicked to ****, think everything just comes to a head sometimes and i need to back off, sex drive pretty ****ed up too even on a gram of gear, think il be making a trip to doctors and playing on that and mentioning other stuff, obviously keep the gear usage out of the conversation. Cheers for asking bud...nails stil white-ish lol


What you going to say to the doctors , will you be going after pct or your test levels will be sky high


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> What you going to say to the doctors , will you be going after pct or your test levels will be sky high


Whats PCT? :-/ lol

I don't care if test is sky high bud, he can scratch his head over that, il just sit and smile...unless he says ive got 6 month to live.

More concerned with things like kidneys, cholesterol, stuff like that, liver values....just gives a decent picture...to a certain extent. Check thyroid levels etc as I can be pretty lethargic, but then again using GH atm but wasn't before but that could have been tren.....so many things, just wanna check things are ok if poss.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

don1 said:


> i tried some and yes it had some pip after for a few hrs actually got some new batch sitting here , will be trying probly Sunday ! So will update then


Ok jabbed 2ml Sunday night with a blue took it slowly about 30secs in total bit of a lump after and no sting after ,but now 14 hrs on no lump no pip

Oil was a little thick from other blends , but must say so far so good !


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ausbuilt said:


> mate just so you know:
> 
> "...Anabolic steroids, such as testosterone esters, and the 17?-alkylated steroids oxymetholone and oxandrolone, may play a significant role in the treatment of cachexia associated with AIDS, severe burns and renal failure, where nutrition and standard care have been ineffective, as reviewed by Basaria et al. (2001). Further, nandrolone decanoate has been demonstrated to be effective in countering sarcopaenia in patients receiving dialysis (Johansen et al., 1999, 2006)"
> 
> ...


the bold part above is not exactly true i am afraid, although kidney disease (CKD) is not caused by steroids it can be influenced by steroids as steroids have an effect on blood thickness among st other things this can and will make your kidneys work harder than they should do this for a prolonged time on high doses and you will damage them to a degree, i know this as i have been through the system with kidney issues thankfully a biopsy showed no damage but that is not to say it cannot happen.

also i think you will find the steroids are used in the treatment of renal failure not Anabolic steroids as a norm 2 totally different compounds.....

just because an article etc says something might not happen does not mean it will not, damage can be detected earlier than 10% kidney function this is derived from the GFR level calculation although not a science and cannot be applied to those who increase muscle mass as training and supplementation with creatine will effect this reading considerably as both increase the amount of creatinine in the blood (this is the main calculation point for GFR)....

in my experiance using high doses for long periods is not a good thing for the body as a whole no matter what anyone says, i am not saying large doses do not work given all is correct elsewhere but for long periods excessive doses will damage the body in some way and there is no studies out there that can justify high doses........studies and articles are good to see but in the main do not duplicate a typical BB lifestyle so cannot be used as a FACT or pure reference to justify reasoning's.

it is good to get bloods tested but again doing this without a proper decent break for your body (not just HPTA) will cause some damage.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

in saying all of that use Ibuprofen or aspirin in high doses for to long and you will also be in trouble....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> Im on a gram of test 400 now mate, ironically past two days ive felt pretty good, i know when ive had enough on tren as i get to point where i feel extreme exhaustion, i drive alot in my job on the gas and can be tiring as work lots of hours, the powerlifting and CNS being kicked to ****, think everything just comes to a head sometimes and i need to back off, sex drive pretty ****ed up too even on a gram of gear, think il be making a trip to doctors and playing on that and mentioning other stuff, obviously keep the gear usage out of the conversation. Cheers for asking bud...nails stil white-ish lol


i think i burnt out on tren i have a love hate going on for it but then i was pushing the maxes out for weeks hitting pb`s on every lift for reps and sets then i just seemed to shutdown couldnt be bothered to train eat and sleeping was gash also struggled to breathe due to getting a cold bust my ear drums and still having problems with them .

im on gh currently and feel drowsy and drained i read that can happen for the first month but i was using it with peps before and now im using a higher dose of just gh .

i think ive pushed my body to its limit so in future i will be upping 1 exercise then maintain that and up the next rather than trying to up 3-4 main lifts at one go .


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ewen said:


> i think i burnt out on tren i have a love hate going on for it but then i was pushing the maxes out for weeks hitting pb`s on every lift for reps and sets then i just seemed to shutdown couldnt be bothered to train eat and sleeping was gash also struggled to breathe due to getting a cold bust my ear drums and still having problems with them .
> 
> im on gh currently and feel drowsy and drained i read that can happen for the first month but i was using it with peps before and now im using a higher dose of just gh .
> 
> i think ive pushed my body to its limit so in future i will be upping 1 exercise then maintain that and up the next rather than trying to up 3-4 main lifts at one go .


More or less exact same for me a think but tbh, i do feel a lot better now im off tren, was thinking about running it in bursts for 4 weeks or so then just test, then repeat...as per how i feel....in other words get it in and then off before the mental side effects take hold? Could work i suppose?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> the bold part above is not exactly true i am afraid, although kidney disease (CKD) is not caused by steroids it can be influenced by steroids as steroids have an effect on blood thickness among st other things this can and will make your kidneys work harder than they should do this for a prolonged time on high doses and you will damage them to a degree, i know this as i have been through the system with kidney issues thankfully a biopsy showed no damage but that is not to say it cannot happen.
> 
> also i think you will find the steroids are used in the treatment of renal failure not Anabolic steroids as a norm 2 totally different compounds.....
> 
> ...


can't disagree with that; my statement is a generalisation, and of course can't apply to everyone.



Pscarb said:


> in saying all of that use Ibuprofen or aspirin in high doses for to long and you will also be in trouble....


true, and same with alcohol in excess as another easy example..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> More or less exact same for me a think but tbh, i do feel a lot better now im off tren, was thinking about running it in bursts for 4 weeks or so then just test, then repeat...as per how i feel....in other words get it in and then off before the mental side effects take hold? Could work i suppose?


I think test deca and dbol mate add in pre work out gear and that's pretty much what ill be doing I'll throw in oxy and winny gh and slin , I know you like to stay lean but deca is good for heavy lifting leave Tren to the bodybuilders mate .


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ewen said:


> i think i burnt out on tren i have a love hate going on for it but then i was pushing the maxes out for weeks hitting pb`s on every lift for reps and sets then i just seemed to shutdown couldnt be bothered to train eat and sleeping was gash also struggled to breathe due to getting a cold bust my ear drums and still having problems with them .
> 
> im on gh currently and feel drowsy and drained i read that can happen for the first month but i was using it with peps before and now im using a higher dose of just gh .
> 
> i think ive pushed my body to its limit so in future i will be upping 1 exercise then maintain that and up the next rather than trying to up 3-4 main lifts at one go .


You know, with the high doses i've been doing recently, and the pre-workout waters on top etc, I've never been stronger... yet now I'm looking forward to cutting from tomorrow... am over the eating, and mad training- was only doing weights 4 days/week, but somehow felt burnt out in 8 weeks, despite getting stronger every week...

Mentally I know that when dieting, I'm going to be weaker and not expecting PBs.... so it takes the pressure of...

I don't attribute it to tren; i just think when bulking, taking high doses AND topping up with the Pre-workout shots (water based AAS); the mental and physical ability to go hard is overwhelming... but taxing on the nervous system.... i.e muscles recover, but the the CNS doesn't recover as fast- Dorian made a big point of this...

I'm going ot keep dieting on tren; i dont think its the miracle fat loss drug per se, but i think its re-partitioning ability is superior to other AAS- have become a BIG fan (254.1lb of BIG :lol: ) crazy thing is the wife got to 187lb.... but squatting 200....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> You know, with the high doses i've been doing recently, and the pre-workout waters on top etc, I've never been stronger... yet now I'm looking forward to cutting from tomorrow... am over the eating, and mad training- was only doing weights 4 days/week, but somehow felt burnt out in 8 weeks, despite getting stronger every week...
> 
> Mentally I know that when dieting, I'm going to be weaker and not expecting PBs.... so it takes the pressure of...
> 
> ...


I do have overtraining symptoms or atleast muscle and mental fatigue I blame Tren for being so good lol but defo cns fatigue .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ausbuilt said:


> true, and same with alcohol in excess as another easy example..


as it can be for most legal over the counter products that many who slate steroids and the danger take without a care in the world.


----------



## drum1 (Apr 24, 2010)

Evening gents,

Just received BSI testdbol water based pre-workout... It has small visible particles floating around and I am wondering whether they are going to be drawn up through a 30g slinpin?

Doesn't look fully crashed per se, I tried leaving the vial submerged in boiled water for 10 mins but the particles didn't reabsorp to any noticeable degree. I have some 26g but id rather not put them in my biceps!!

Any thoughts?! Thanks guys


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

drum1 said:


> Evening gents,
> 
> Just received BSI testdbol water based pre-workout... It has small visible particles floating around and I am wondering whether they are going to be drawn up through a 30g slinpin?
> 
> ...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

drum1 said:


> Evening gents,
> 
> Just received BSI testdbol water based pre-workout... It has small visible particles floating around and I am wondering whether they are going to be drawn up through a 30g slinpin?
> 
> ...


Lolbthats test suspension its normal .


----------



## drum1 (Apr 24, 2010)

ewen said:


> Lolbthats test suspension its normal .


I realise it's normal, I'm wondering whether such a small needle can still be used. Seems that all the test crystals will just stay in the vial and I'll only get the water if you see what I mean.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2013)

drum1 said:


> I realise it's normal, I'm wondering whether such a small needle can still be used. Seems that all the test crystals will just stay in the vial and I'll only get the water if you see what I mean.


I'd use an orange tbh. 25g. I think 30g might be a bit tight. Ive not seen the size of these crystals nor do I know how brittle they are, but all the same, i'd go with a slightly bigger pin. Can't hurt


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Those crystals must give s kick to the jab!!!


----------



## drum1 (Apr 24, 2010)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I'd use an orange tbh. 25g. I think 30g might be a bit tight. Ive not seen the size of these crystals nor do I know how brittle they are, but all the same, i'd go with a slightly bigger pin. Can't hurt


Thanks bro, 26g it is.


----------



## drum1 (Apr 24, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> Those crystals must give s kick to the jab!!!


Actually both injections with a 26g were painless, no pip either. I hope there was some crystal drawn up into the barrel and didn't all stay in the vial! :-/

Definitely got a boost in mood and very good pump in the gym though so something worked!


----------



## ldc_08 (Oct 30, 2009)

Question -

Best to run the mtren every day PWO or just days its needed - heavy sessions?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2013)

chilisi said:


> I'm about to try their Nandrolone for the first time, and new blend I believe, Extreme Rip.


Hurry up an get it in ya lol.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

The only time I would ever try BSI is if they were gifted to me to try them out.

In no way is this a bash towards the lab, just that there are so much question marks regarding quality I still am a bit sceptical.


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

BSI Test e 250 (clear vial,silver cap with green flip off lid). No issues although I was getting a little aprehensive because of some of the dodgy reviews, but all is good. Stacked with crius labs deca .


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Got some mtren on the way so youll be able to get an honest non biased opinion on this controversial lab once and for all.


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

Looking to get sum of this range for nxt blast.anyone with more feedback pls.

Specially the water based stuff!sum decent mixes hope all is gud


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I have used their stuff and all has been great, only lab I use now.

I have used their:

Test 350

Tren e

One rip

Npp

Mtren

Winny

Var

Dbol

Adex

And got some M1-t+ but not started them yet.


----------



## koteo (Nov 5, 2009)

Does somebody get a tren cough with bsi lab? Any pip on their sustanon?

Maybe I get ThE vials that contain tren e, test e,masteron, with 200mg each. Somebody did try this product?

2ml/week for a 78kg guy?

Thx


----------



## TrenMonster (Jul 5, 2013)

used tren from bsi, was bunk, I suggest you avoid


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

whats this m1-test all about?


----------



## TrenMonster (Jul 5, 2013)

I know its sold as a prohormone, methyl1testosterone,


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

koteo said:


> Does somebody get a tren cough with bsi lab? Any pip on their sustanon?
> 
> Maybe I get ThE vials that contain tren e, test e,masteron, with 200mg each. Somebody did try this product?
> 
> ...


Ibe been running their TMTE, it's doing the job.

Just chucked some of their winny into the mix as well and will be using 20ml of their one rip once the TMTE has run out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## koteo (Nov 5, 2009)

Thank you trenmonster and Smitch


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

just ordered some test deca. any one used this blend.


----------



## SierraAlpha (Jul 4, 2012)

So was all of the claims of bunk gear bollocks or have they just sorted their act out? The ttme seemed good for me but when I switched to the tren test I notice a difference. Looking to get a few bits in but still on the fence


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

SierraAlpha said:


> So was all of the claims of bunk gear bollocks or have they just sorted their act out? The ttme seemed good for me but when I switched to the tren test I notice a difference. Looking to get a few bits in but still on the fence


nope there is one or two good reviews for evry 10 bad ones, they shifted tons of stuff that was just oil, load of **** and most who are still using it are ones who stocked up when it was half decent, there are a million better labs out there


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

The only problem I find with bsi is it makes you want to stay on all the time, ive just finished my second cycle and I have to wait till ive had bloods taken start of august before i start my next one which is planning to be a huge one lol...

Ive done 2 jurnos now and both indicate the lab is spot on or atleast for me as I cant vouch for different sources.

my last jurno that ive just finished showed a massive transformation that simply couldnt of been achieved on "Bunk gear"


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm on BSI right now and it's spot on.


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Your breath must be vile, with the amount of Bull**** coming out of it.


funny how ur the only one that consistently states how great it is, and no most weren't affiliated with other labs that is just sad...bull**** injections are just that


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm in love with it at the moment for several reasons, doesn't mean I'm affiliated with jackshi?

In fact last time I used it, I slated it.

Credit where credits due. I almost don't care about bsi's past, coz its working a treat now lol!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

chilisi said:


> I've just bought a load of new gear in the new vials. All worked and did the job, as with many on here and people I know outside of this forum. So claims of just oil is absurd.
> 
> Funnily enough, I take gear to get bigger and stronger like everyone else, why would I risk my growth and gains for crap gear and just oil.
> 
> ...


Are you still spouting the same old crap?

The people speak for themselves, I find it funny that every single vial you have had has been the best gear ever, yet every vial but one that I have had has not done a thing.

If your gear is so great why don't you post up a photo from before bsi and after so we can see the difference for ourselves. The proof is in the pudding mate, show me your strawberries and cream


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cas said:


> Are you still spouting the same old crap?
> 
> The people speak for themselves, I find it funny that every single vial you have had has been the best gear ever, yet every vial but one that I have had has not done a thing.
> 
> If your gear is so great why don't you post up a photo from before bsi and after so we can see the difference for ourselves. The proof is in the pudding mate, show me your strawberries and cream


I only use BSI now, never had any issues with it.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

chilisi said:


> I've just bought a load of new gear in the new vials. All worked and did the job, as with many on here and people I know outside of this forum. So claims of just oil is absurd.
> 
> Funnily enough, I take gear to get bigger and stronger like everyone else, why would I risk my growth and gains for crap gear and just oil.
> 
> ...


You're conveniently ignoring the fact that bsi recalled a load of bunk ttme

My experience with bsi wasn't the best as unfortunately I had said ttme.

However, I got on rather well with the mtren ds and bsi went above and beyond in trying to resolve the ttme issue once they recognised it.

Your lack of objectivity is just as obvious, mate.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> I only use BSI now, never had any issues with it.


Jolly good for you old chap.

Tbf I said I would try it again once they have ironed out their problems (and there WAS problems I don't give a fark who says otherwise) and there bad rap seems to be leveling out a little now, although I have not been on this thread for a while there has not been as many bsi threads with people complaining.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I wouldn't spend money on BSI after being let down by there TMTE and Tbol50. I didn't rate either of them. I am *very* tempted to try the newer TMTE as quite a few have said it's good. That said, i don't think i could part with my money to try it after being stung before, but i would give it a go if i came into a vial or two for free.


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

I am using their new batch, since they've sorted their sh!t out.

Never had any issues with the old batch anyway, it was all spot on, but this new stuff is definitely even better.

Using their test e and tren e atm.


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

Same thing for all products, 1 bad review always stands out more than 100 good ones!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

The big issue with BSI wasn't the negative reviews. It was the informercial positive ones that were like a bloody Bodyform advert that ****ed people off


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

cas said:


> Are you still spouting the same old crap?
> 
> The people speak for themselves, I find it funny that every single vial you have had has been the best gear ever, yet every vial but one that I have had has not done a thing.
> 
> If your gear is so great why don't you post up a photo from before bsi and after so we can see the difference for ourselves. The proof is in the pudding mate, show me your strawberries and cream


sorry to push in here but i for one have used alot of bsi products this year and every vial ive had has also been spot on, ive done two jurno's "With pics" and its obvious in the jurno that its good gear.

my last jurno you could see the difference in the pics every few weeks

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/221336-el-toro-time-bring-gains.html


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> sorry to push in here but i for one have used alot of bsi products this year and every vial ive had has also been spot on, ive done two jurno's "With pics" and its obvious in the jurno that its good gear.
> 
> my last jurno you could see the difference in the pics every few weeks
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/221336-el-toro-time-bring-gains.html


Most of the people I know who have nothing but good things to say about their gear are on their pre workouts too. I rated their aqua test highly, for the times that I used it.

However all their long easterd gear was pants, I ran 2.5ml of their deca/test for 3 months and gained 3lbs, I started getting my post cycle spots and my balls started growing back. Now a lot if people would question my diet but I was eating 1kg of beef a day along with 2 chicken breasts and a bag of frozen chicken bits from asda (the ones that you just have to thaw out and they are good to go) plus 500g of pasta, with a few large jacket spuds....and fart loads of other food. I know it wasn't my diet

I bulked up to 16 stone natty so I know how to eat and train.

I also used their tren ace (now I know tren cough is a sign of a lower quality) but when I jabbed 1ml into my chest I pulled the needle out and blood ran from my chest down to my leg and I didn't get tren cough?....I was also jabbing 1ml eod and didn't get any sides no sweats, no anger, nothing. I know what I am like when I have tren in me, and there was NO tren in those vials.

Don't take this as me having a b1Tch fest about the lab though, as yours and ewens results speak for themselves.

I just think that maybe the people that love it because they are using a lot of their pre workouts so don't really tend to notice that their other gear was below (in my case well below) average. But I have not tried them for a while now, once I try them again I might be on your side of the fence, but until I do I am just voicing my experience, nothing more, nothing less

Bsi was crap for me

Fusion, I only tried their t500 and that was very well dosed but expensive

Fuerza I would say about average, its not bad, I feel it might be slightly under dosed, but its well priced...budget gear for the family man

Anabolic fusion was probably the best gear I have tried in all honesty apart from the pip

Prochem again pretty average with higher than average prices and aweful orals

That's all I have tried atm, I'm not biast I will be truthful about what I think of a lab, I will try bsi again. As I said but I wanted to wait for their reviews to become more stable.

I genuinely think bsi had trouble keeping up with the initial demand and rather than letting people wait for decent stock they just started filling the vials with either very under dosed gear or vials with very expence Olive oil.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

cas said:


> Most of the people I know who have nothing but good things to say about their gear are on their pre workouts too. I rated their aqua test highly, for the times that I used it.
> 
> However all their long easterd gear was pants, I ran 2.5ml of their deca/test for 3 months and gained 3lbs, I started getting my post cycle spots and my balls started growing back. Now a lot if people would question my diet but I was eating 1kg of beef a day along with 2 chicken breasts and a bag of frozen chicken bits from asda (the ones that you just have to thaw out and they are good to go) plus 500g of pasta, with a few large jacket spuds....and fart loads of other food. I know it wasn't my diet
> 
> ...


Fair enough this forum is all about debates and opinions, i did have the mast e and tren e and test e in my last cycle too and they seemed to do the trick, i got all the usual tren sides, not the cough though.

That cycle was half the old batch amd half the new stuff and both seemed the same to me.

Like you say your diet sounds good and you may well of had underdosed gear but i guess we risk this with every ugl.

I think a good hand full of bad reviews like yours are honest ones but im also prety sure alot arnt.

Im sure bsi have taken a big chunk out of the ugl scene and in that upset alot of other ppl...

Oh and i just got back from my homeymoon this week and shot 4ml of sust 350 before as i suffer badly from ED and i was like a raging bull whst away so that counts for something..

Im happy with everything so far so untill i get something that doesnt

Work ill continue to use it..

Hope you have better luck next time if you decide to try and give your honest opinion again.

One other thing and im not

100% sure so dont look into this too

Much but i was told a while back that someone was trying to counterfeit the stuff with its growing popularity and this is why they started putting the hologram on so it comes down to if you trust your source too.


----------



## Ed Mac (Dec 31, 2009)

Have had nothing but bad experience with this lab(except for oxy). started with t400 deca and oxy start of cycle was good 6kg in about 4 or 5 weeks. Had to drop the oxys started to affect appetite and generaly ill feeling (150mg ed) after dropping oxy everything went downhill was running 800 test 600 deca strength and libido i gained dropped away quickly so decided to up dose to see if i started to even feel like i was on test. upped to 1800mg test 1200 mg deca libido and strength did come back slightly but is all over the place leading me to believe what iv used is either badly dosed or some vials are just oil 12 weeks in and have given up.Am i the only one who has had bad experience with their methyltren DS? Tried it at various doses and timing pre workout and felt nothing no extra pump no strength gains aggression nothing been pinning 2ml ed for last 3 weeks 1ml in morning 1 ml in evening and nothing.Have used less test suspension by itself in the past and strength and size gains were impressive also libido was through the roof. Most of my vials have been clear vials with flip off tops no hologram.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

well I said I would try bsi again, and I am pleased to say that the tren is working. I'm getting out of breath and my face is smothered in a layer of grease in the morning. been on just under a week at 1ml ed.

what is their m1t+?


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep, tell me bout it lol. I feel like a mcdonalds chip pan. Having to up my tane dosage to try keep control.

Got gyno from 400mg of their test which I never got from 5-600mg of test from other labs so I know thats working as well.

M1T+ is potent, I had to come off after just over 2 weeks but strength gains are incredible.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Using their Mast E and have been doing so for about the last 10 weeks.

Good stuff. :thumb:


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Just started the m1test + its got MTren added I was told


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

don1 said:


> Just started the m1test + its got MTren added I was told


i wondered what was in it cant wait to get some :devil2:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

don1 said:


> Just started the m1test + its got MTren added I was told


so mtren is the "+" then? cool


----------



## jakethasnake (Jun 26, 2012)

i started the m1t+ today and its insane i took 2 about 2 hours before the gym and felt normal until i started doing warm up sets and it was like a switch flipped and i was a different person. i have never felt so much aggression and iv used methyle tren many times. the weight was moving very easy this stuff is good but its kind of scary my upper body feels demolished after what was supposed to be a speed session ended up with me hitting a pb on the bench press the next 4 weeks should be fun


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Has anyone used the primo before, got some with my last order, unsure of how to run it tbh, is 50mg a day enough? Or go higher for less time...


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Ftr - I just started the tren test 500 with masteron, fvcking hell I've never felt so horny!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Ran JDL Labs var, which gave me awesome strength and pumps, when I ran out I switched the BSI var, within 2 weeks the strength went down and the pumps disapeared

Wont use BSI again I dont think


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

chilisi said:


> About to run the Extreme 75 tabs when I get back home tomorrow, with a little test. Will update in a week or so. Looking forward to some strength gains.


Yeah keep us posted as I'm going to use a tub as my kicker


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Madoxx said:


> Ran JDL Labs var, which gave me awesome strength and pumps, when I ran out I switched the BSI var, within 2 weeks the strength went down and the pumps disapeared
> 
> Wont use BSI again I dont think


cant understand why your loosing strength etc looking at you log, very strange


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Couple of friends have used this recently and felt zero effects whatsoever.

Experienced users of gear, know whats right and what isnt.

I wouldnt bother with this lab again.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

yep still running tmte new batch and test e results have been good, just down to the last but of awkward body fat to shift but has been a good cycle for me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

Jay Walker said:


> Couple of friends have used this recently and felt zero effects whatsoever.
> 
> Experienced users of gear, know whats right and what isnt.
> 
> I wouldnt bother with this lab again.


Used what recently?


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Used what recently?


Test/Eq/Deca - BSI.


----------

